# Sol's Strength Training Journey



## solitude914 (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey guys! If you want to learn a bit about me before reading this first post in my journey, you might want to consider checking out my Introduction post over on the New Members category (can't post a link yet as I have less than 10 posts).

Been lifting seriously for ~6.5 months now, so still a noob, will type more about my initial stats sometime soon.

Right now, here's where I'm at:
Bodyweight: 170 lbs
Bodyfat: Unsure. Somewhere between 20-25% if I had to guess.

Here's my current split:
Monday: Chest, Delts, Tris
Tuesday: Traps, Lats, Biceps
Wednesday: Neck, Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes, Forearms
Thursday: Chest, Delts, Tris
Friday: Traps, Lats, Biceps
Saturday: Neck, Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes, Forearms
Sunday: Rest

So to start off the log, yesterday was a pretty good strength training session. The highlight of it, the weight felt pretty light on rack pulls so I decided to work up to 405, my first time ever with four plates. I did 5@135, 5@225 (warmups) and then the working sets were 6@325 (moved good), 4@335, 3@345 (moved good), 2@375, and then finally 1@405. Felt almost as good as when I hit 5@135 for the first time on bench about a month and a half ago.


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Dec 29, 2021)

Let's go


----------



## solitude914 (Dec 31, 2021)

Neck, Quads, Hamstrings, Glutes, and Forearms went good today.

Took yesterday off for family reasons and I may not be able to hit the gym until next monday, it pains me to even miss one session so I tried to make the most of today. No scheduling conflicts anticipated for next week.

Neck Curls: 4x25 @ 10lb plate
Neck Extensions: 4x25 with 25lb plate attached to neck harness (crazy pump on backside of neck)
Neck Side Twists: 2x25 for left and right side respectively with red westside mini band attached between pole of power rack and neck harness

Rack Pulls: 5@135 5@225 6@335 6@365 2@410

Front Squats: 3x12 @ empty bar, working on form before I add weight. Moves super easily but gotta work on keeping elbows up so bar doesn't slip

Reverse Hypers: 3x30 with red westside mini band jerryrigged backwards on hammer strength ghd

Glute Drive: 3x15 @ 225

DB Farmers walk: 4x80yd @ 50lb DBs
DB Wrist curls: Was running out of time before gym closed and the only DBs below 22.5 available were 8lb. 12@8 12@8 (both moved super easily) 50@8 (lmao)

Overall a great session and the rack pulls went great, my goal is to hit 5 plates and a 25 (545lb) on them by June of 2022


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rack pulls are fun, best if done from below the knee-cap.
Don't ignore regular DL's from the floor either. (Practice good form)...


----------



## solitude914 (Dec 31, 2021)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> Rack pulls are fun, best if done from below the knee-cap.
> Don't ignore regular DL's from the floor either. (Practice good form)...


I agree, rack pulls are fun af, been working on form just as much as strength with them, resisting the urge to bang around a lot of weight for shitty reps. I heard from a guy at my gym (51 years old, lifting since he was 19 apparently) that when I asked about building traps, above the knee was better for that.

I've tried below the knee but I prefer regular deadlifts to it. Only reason I don't deadlift more is how straining it is on recovery and (apparently) less direct trap work, I usually hit DLs once, max twice a week


----------



## The Phoenix (Dec 31, 2021)

Awesome background.  Glad to follow your thread and journey!


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 4, 2022)

Last night's strength training session:

Bench 3x5 130,130,130
Incline DB 4x8 9@50 9@50 9@50 9@50
Hammer Strength Incline Press 3x10 50,50,50
OHP 3x5 70,70,70
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15 (Moved decently easy compared to previous sessions at same weight and reps)
DB Front Raises 3x10 20,20,20
EZ Bar Skulls 3x10 55,55,55
V pushdown 3x8 115,115,115 (over halfway to maxing out the stack)

Had some extra time before closing, messed around with my front rack position, working on keeping the elbows up. Also slowed down and worked on my clean a bit, I love going to a private gym with the experience/knowledge level of most of the guys that always help out.

Bench moved a bit harder than I expected/than last week. On Incline DB, got 9 reps instead of 8, gonna go for 9 reps again the next time I hit them, then 10 reps per set the 2 times after that, then gonna back down to sets of 8 but with 55 DBs instead of 50. Hammer Strength's plate loaded Incline Press is one of my favorite machines, the movement pattern is great, good squeeze in pecs and easy on the joints (I have a bad left shoulder from a past injury). Yesterday night was my first time doing the OHP in a while, hoping to build up to 1@135 strict form on them by 2023.

I'll update tomorrow based on how tonight's session goes for traps, upper back and biceps.


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 5, 2022)

Last night:

Rack Pulls 6@325 4@335 3@315+60 chains 2@325+60 chains
Power Shrugs 3x5 185,185,185
HS High Row 3x15 70,70,80 (weight each side)
Assisted Pullups 45,45,45
Reverse grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 127.5,127.5,127.5
EZ Curls 4x25 30,30,30
Cable Rope Curls 4x10 70,70,70,70

Planned on finishing off with a dropset on the bicep machine but it was broken. I let gym staff know, they always fix broken shit by my next session

Rack Pulls were done over the knee, 7sec iso hold on last rep of each set. First time ever using chains, I added them onto the Rack Pulls to add progressively more tension near the top of each rep.


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 7, 2022)

Last night:

Plate Neck Curl 4x25 10,10,10,10
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 25,25,25,25 (moved easy, going for 4x30@25 next time and then 4x25@35 the time after that)
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 45,45,45 Still just the bar till I get super confident on my front rack
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 147.5 (60lb on each side makes 120, plus the empty trolley is 27.5) 
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 215,215,215 (100 each side, plus the empty machine is 15)
Reverse Hypers 3x30 with red westside band attached to HS GHD
Skipped farmers walks, was running out of time.
Hit a 51sec dead hang off of one of the chinup bars, first time ever trying it. Gonna go for 60sec by April
DB Wrist Curls 3x20 15,15,15 rest pause

So thankful for gyms in America to not shut down among all these new covid cases (unlike other countries, even Canada), and for being able to train in a welcoming private gym


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 7, 2022)

Updated profile picture to a physique pic I took this morning. Empty stomach after waking up, good lighting and no pump. Almost 7 months into seriously training, been bulking since. I still have no idea how to pose or even flex correctly but I'd like to hit the front archer as my new profile picture once I have more defined arms


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 7, 2022)

Last night:

Bench 3x5 130,130,130
Incline DB 4x8 9@50 9@50 9@50 9@50
Pec Deck 3x15 100,100,100
OHP 3x5 70,70,70
HS Shoulder Press 3x12 45,45,45 (each side)
Rear Delt Machine 3x15 70,70,70
EZ Bar Skulls 3x10 50,50,55


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 9, 2022)

Skipped today, went car shopping out of state. 

Yesterday, though, went amazing.
Did the power shrugs with a snatch grip, let me tell you switching that one bit up was nice. I might keep it this way for three or so weeks then move onto another slightly different variation.
Rack pulls had every rep held for 5 seconds at the top before putting it down
Promaxima chest supported row felt wayyy too easy, gonna go for 2 plates for 3x10 next time. 

Rack Pulls 4x6,4,3,2 330,340,375,410
Snatch grip Power Shrugs 3@185 6@185
Promaxima Chest-supported row 3x10 75,75,75
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 127.5,127.5,127.5
Barbell Curls 5x5 50,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40
Single-arm DB Preachers (Hammer grip) 8@20,6@20


----------



## TODAY (Jan 9, 2022)

Edit: already answered. Carry on.


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Is there a particular reason why you've chosen to focus on rack pulls instead of actual deadlifts?


Building my traps and neck is my current goal until June 2022, and as such the rack pulls above the knee are what has worked best for me on the traps and neck (in addition to the farmers walks and power shrugs). I realize that it could be substituted by deadlifts for more volume in my programming as a compound back movement, but that'd be redundant IMO given I clean+j 2-3 times a week


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 9, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Edit: already answered. Carry on.


No worries lmao


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 11, 2022)

Yesterday:

Bench 3x7 130,130,130
Pin Press 1x10 130
Incline DB 4x8 10@50 10@50 10@50 10@50
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,45
OHP 3x5 70,70,70
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15 (quality reps)
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 20,20,20
EZ Skulls 5x5 60,60,65,65,65
V Pushdown 115,115,120

Pin Press was very taxing, would have been better off cycling that in as the primary press for a couple weeks instead of adding it after three working sets of bench. Anyhow GPP could be higher so I'm considering adding some prowler work into the program


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 14, 2022)

Tuesday:
Rack Pulls at the knee 6@345 4@365 3@390 2@410 5sec hold at top of each rep + slow on the way down
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x5 190,190,190 5 sec hold on last rep of each set
HS High Row 3x15 75,75,75 (45+25+5 each side)
Rev Grip Lat Pulldown 127.5,127.5,127.5
BB Curls 5x5 50,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40
Single Arm DB Preachers 17.5,17.5 slow reps, 2 sets each arm

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 10,10,10,10
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 25,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 65,75,85 Finally started adding weight, confident about my front rack now
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 147.5,167.5,167.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 225,225,225 (105 each side, plus the empty machine is 15)
Reverse Hypers 2x30 with red westside band attached to HS GHD
DB Farmers Walks w/ straps 2x80yd 60,60
did some singles on C and C+J with 95 and 135


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 15, 2022)

Yesterday evening:

Paused Bench 3x5 130,130,135
Incline DB 4x10 50,50,50,50
Pec Deck 3x15 100,100,100
OHP 3x5 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 70,70,75
EZ Skulls 55,55,55
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 50,52.5,55


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 15, 2022)

Apparently I forgot to include. EZ Skulls thursday evening were 3x10


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 16, 2022)

Friday:
Rack Pulls 6@345 4@360 3@370 2@390 5sec hold top of last rep each set
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x3 225,225,225
Promaxima Chest Supported Row 3x10 80,80,80 (not including base weight, 45+35 on bar)
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 127.5,127.5,127.5
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40 (was running out of time so these sets were essentially rest pause but weight moved decent)
Single Arm DB Preachers, hammer grip on DB 2x10 each side 17.5,17.5

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 10,10,10,10
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 95,95,95 Front rack feeling great so I'm still adding weight
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 167.5,167.5,167.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 245,245,245 (115 each side, plus the empty machine is 15)
Reverse Hypers 1x100 bodyweight
DB Farmers Walks w/ straps 2x80yd 60,60,60,60
DB Wrist Curls 3x12 15(moved super easy),20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 18, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 130,135,135
Incline DB 4x10 50,50,50,50
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,47.5
OHP 3x5 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 20,20,20
EZ Skulls 5x5 55,65,65,65,65
V Pushdown 3x8 115,117.5,120


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 18, 2022)

WTF. Meant to type EZ Skulls not EZ Shrugs. That's what I get waking up at 4am today though.

About to leave for tonight's session in a bit, will post the log for that tomorrow afternoon


----------



## CJ (Jan 19, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> WTF. Meant to type EZ Skulls not EZ Shrugs. That's what I get waking up at 4am today though.
> 
> About to leave for tonight's session in a bit, will post the log for that tomorrow afternoon


I gotcha covered.


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 19, 2022)

CJ said:


> I gotcha covered.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 19, 2022)

Tuesday:
At-the-knee Rack Pulls 6@250 4@365 3@375 2@390 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set, slow on the way down_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x5 225,225,225 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
HS High Row 3x15 75,77.5,80
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45 _slow reps super strict form_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 127.5,127.5,127.5
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,17.5 _each arm gets 2 sets total_


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 20, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 10,10,10,10
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 95,100,105
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 167.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 225,225,225
DB Famers Walks w/straps 2x80yd 65,65
DB Wrist Curls 3x12 20,20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 21, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 130,130,135
Incline DB 4x10 50,50,50,50
Pec Deck 3x15 105,105,105
OHP 3x5 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15 _strict form_
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 75,75,75
EZ Skulls 3x10 50,60,60
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 50,50,52.5


----------



## MohsenAirwave (Jan 22, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Thursday:
> Bench 3x5 130,130,135
> Incline DB 4x10 50,50,50,50
> Pec Deck 3x15 105,105,105
> ...


Good job. I wish I could get back to lifting...


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 22, 2022)

MohsenAirwave said:


> Good job. I wish I could get back to lifting...


Thanks a lot man. You'll be back there soon, even mobility exercises and working on joints is a lot, speaking of which I have a lot to do of that for myself as well


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 23, 2022)

Friday:
Rack Pulls 6@350 4@370 3@365 2@395 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x3 230,230,230
Promaxima Chest-supported Row 3x10 80,80,80
Assisted Pullups 3x10 45,45,40
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 127.5,127.5,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40
Single Arm DB Preachers (Hammer Grip) 2x10 each arm


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 23, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 15,15,15,15
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 100,105,110
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 167.5,167.5,170
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 245,245,265
Makeshift Reverse Hypers on HS GHD w/ Red westside band 1x25
DB Famers Walks w/straps 2x80yd 65,65
DB Wrist Curls 3x12 25,25,25


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 25, 2022)

Monday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 130,130,130 _2sec pause at bottom of each rep_
Incline DB 4x12 50,50,50,50
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,45
OHP 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 20,20,20
EZ Skulls 5x5 50,60,60,60,60
V Pushdown 3x8 120,120,120


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 26, 2022)

Tuesday:
ATK Rack Pulls 6@365 4@375 3@385 2@395 _5sec hold top of each rep, weight moved super easy_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x5 225,225,225 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
HS High Row 3x15 77.5,77.5,77.5
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40 _weight moved decently easy_
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,17.5


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 28, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 15,15,15,15
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 105,110,115
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 167.5,177.5,187.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 225,225,225
Makeshift Reverse Hypers on HS GHD w/ Red westside band 3x30
Dead Hang 37sec _previous PR is 51sec, quit this attempt when the knurling ripped open calluses_


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 28, 2022)

Thursday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 130,135,135 _2sec long pause at bottom_
Incline DB 4x12 50,50,50,50 _weight moved super super easy, upping to 55 for 4x8 next week_
Pec Deck 3x15 100,105,105
OHP 3x5 75,75,75 _weight moved easier than last time_
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 75,75,75
EZ Skulls 3x10 50,50,50 _weight moved super easy, upping to 55 next time_
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 55,55,55


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 29, 2022)

Just got word that my gym'll be closed for Saturday's noreaster, but if it's less snow than expected we might open up in the afternoon. Will be missing next Friday 04FEB and Saturday 05FEB due to non-skippable commitments so depending if I can't go Saturday 29JAN I may have to re-reevaluate my programming for the upcoming week.
Nevertheless, here's how 28JAN22 night went:


Friday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@370 4@380 3@390 2@400 _submaximal weights, focused on 5sec+ hold at top of each rep_
Zercher Shrugs 3x20 95,115,135 _first two sets were super easy but I put form above ego for my first time on the movement focused on bracing core and keeping forearms tight_
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x10 80,82.5,82.5 _weight doesn't include empty bar_
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45 _rushed to finish before gym closed, rushed sets with 30sec-ish of rest each_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,40 _these sets were rushed as well but I had at least 4-5 reps left in the tank each set_
Single Arm DB Preachers (hammer grip) 2x10 each arm 17.5,17.5 _weight moved great, slow reps with squeeze at top_


----------



## solitude914 (Jan 29, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curls 4x25 15,15,15,15
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Standing Harness Neck Side Twists 4x25 red miniband attached to harness
Front Squat 3x8 110,115,115
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 167.5,172.5,177.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 245,265,265
Bodyweight Reverse Hyper 1x100 on HS GHD
Trap Bar Farmers Walk 2x80yd 144,144


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 1, 2022)

Monday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 130,135,135 _2sec pause at bottom_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,45
OHP 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15_ weight moved easy, slow controlled reps_
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 20,25,25
EZ Skulls 5x5 60,65,65,65,65
V Pushdown 3x8 120,120,120 _this weight used to be a grinder for me but these reps all moved easier than ever_


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 2, 2022)

Tuesday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@375 4@385 3@400 2@410 _5sec hold top of each rep_
Hise Shrugs 3x25 135,145,205
Zercher Shrugs 3x15  115,145,175
HS High Row 3x15 80,80,82.5 _weight is each side_
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 40,40,45 _first 2 sets moved super easy_
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 each arm 17.5,17.5


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 3, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 15,15,15,15
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red westside band attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 110,110,115
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 177.5,187.5,192.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 225,225,225
Dead Hang 1x 36sec


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 4, 2022)

Thursday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 135,135,135 _2sec pause at bottom_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
Pec Deck 3x15 100,105,105
OHP 75,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15_ weight moved easy, slow controlled reps_
EZ Skulls 3x10 55,60,60
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 55,55,57.5


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 6, 2022)

Saturday:
Unable to go due to professional responsibilities
Sunday:
Rest day.


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 8, 2022)

Friday (04FEB22, Forgot to post):
Shower up really late for this session and only had ~35min till we closed for the night. Everything *except* the Rack Pulls and the bicep work was performed in a giant set with a rush
Rack Pulls ATK 6@375 4@385 3@395 2@405 _5sec hold each rep, slow on the way down_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 5@225 10@225 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 185,185,185
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x10 80,80,80 _weight doesn't include unloaded bar_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,17.5

Monday (Yesterday):
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 135,135,135 _2sec pause at bottom_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,45 _slow controlled reps_
OHP 75,75,80
DB Lats 3x12 15,15,15_ weight moved easy, slow controlled reps_
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 22.5,22.5,22.5
EZ Skulls 5x5 65,65,65,65,65
V Pushdown 3x8 120,120,120


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 9, 2022)

Tuesday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@380 4@390 3@400 2@410 _5sec hold each rep, slow on the way down_
Hise Shrugs 3x25 185,205,225 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 185,195,195_ 5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
HS High Row 3x15 80,80,80
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,17.5 _slow reps_


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 10, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 15,17.5,17.5,17.5
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red miniband attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x8 110,110,115
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 187.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 225,225,225
Reverse Hypers w/ black miniband jerryrigged backwards on HS GHD 3x12


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 12, 2022)

Thursday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 135,135,135 _2sec pause at bottom_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
Pec Deck 3x15 105,105,105 _slow controlled reps_
OHP 75,75,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5_ slow controlled reps_
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 75,75,75
EZ Skulls 3x10 65,65,65 _last couple reps of each set were "grinders" but proper form was maintained_
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 50,50,50

Friday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@385 4@395 3@405 2@415 _5sec hold each rep, slow on the way down_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 15@225 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 185,185,185
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x10 82.5,82.5,82.5 _weight doesn't include unloaded bar_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers (hammer grip) 2x10 17.5,17.5


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 14, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 15,17.5,17.5,17.5
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red miniband attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x5 115,120,120
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 187.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 265,265,265
Trap Bar Farmers Walk 3x80yd 175,175,175


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 15, 2022)

Monday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 135,135,135 _2sec pause at bottom_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,45 _slow controlled reps_
OHP 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5_ slow controlled reps_
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 22.5,22.5,22.5
EZ Skulls 5x5 70,70,70,70,70
V Pushdown 3x8 120,120,120


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 15, 2022)

Our fixed-weight EZ bars only go up to 65lbs, yesterday (Monday) I finally had to load up the Olympic EZ bar with plates. Kinda silly to think about but it feels almost like a rite of passage. Then again, 70lb for 5 reps is nothing on skulls.

There's only one person in the gym that's maxed out the DBs though, he's one of my idols and mentors within the gym, feels crazy every time I see him repping out the 125s on Incline DB. Hopefully, I'll be at that point within the decade, it seems like a far-fetched dream now


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 16, 2022)

Tuesday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@395 4@405 3@415 2@425 _5sec hold top of each rep_
Hise Shrugs 3x25 205,205,205
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 190,190,190
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60 _super strict and slow reps all moved great, definitely upping to 70lb next time_ EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45 _same as above, gonna up to 50lb next time_
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,20 _slow reps_

Has anyone had experience using the SSB for Hise Shrugs? I remember watching an elitefts video on YouTube where they used an SSB on it... Might try it out next week instead of the regular bar, if anyone has experience trying it please let me know your thoughts, thanks


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 17, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 17.5,17.5,17.5,17.5
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red miniband attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x5 120,125,130
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 187.5,192.5,192.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 225,225,225
Reverse Hypers w/ black miniband jerryrigged backwards on HS GHD 3x12
Dead hang 36sec (grip gave out)


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 18, 2022)

Thursday:
Swiss Bar (Rogue MG24) Bench 3x5 135,135,135 _2sec pause at bottom of each rep_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
Pec Deck 3x15 105,105,105 _slow controlled reps_
OHP 75,75,75
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5_ slow controlled reps_
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 75,75,75
EZ Skulls 3x10 60,65,65
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 50,50,50


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 19, 2022)

Friday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@395 4@405 3@415 2@425 _5sec hold top of each rep_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x5 245,245,245
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 205,205,205
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x10 82.5,82.5,82,5 _weight doesn't include bar_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,17.5 _hammer grip, slow reps_


----------



## Yano (Feb 19, 2022)

Ah damn man i missed like 4 days of your log not sure why I didnt see it updated , good job man


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 19, 2022)

Yano said:


> Ah damn man i missed like 4 days of your log not sure why I didnt see it updated , good job man


No worries man! Glad to have you and everyone for accountability and support


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 20, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 15,17.5,17.5,17.5
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red miniband attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x5 125,130,135
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 192.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 270,270,270
Trap Bar Farmers Walk 1x80yd 215


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 22, 2022)

Monday:
Rack Pulls ATK 5@235 5@305 5@325 3@375 _held each rep at the top for as long as possible, so weights were lower_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 10@225 7@245 7@245
Zercher Shrugs 15@195 15@195 15@235 15@235
Rogue Z Hyper 12@45 15@45 15@45 20@45 _one 45 plate each side, not sure of total weight_
Arsenal Strength Pendulum Squat 4x10 45,45,45,45 _one 45 plate each side_

Was out of state and I only had about an hour at the gym I visited, but it was great to try our a proper reverse hyper and some other exotic equipment, although I only wrote up above my working sets and not just trying out different machines.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Feb 22, 2022)

You're doing good man, making good progress. Also your bf% looks lower than your estimates in your opening post, so you might be better off than you think you are.


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> You're doing good man, making good progress. Also your bf% looks lower than your estimates in your opening post, so you might be better off than you think you are.


Thanks a lot man. It makes me happy whenever I look back even a few weeks and see my numbers going up. Hearing it from you, Yano, and others that I have visible progress makes me feel even better. I presume my bodyfat's gone down as well, I don't take many photos but from what I do have my gut has decreased quite a bit and whenever I look down at the reverse side of my forearms I see more than a few centimeters of vascularity/veins, much more than before. The neck, too, is something that I increasingly notice in the mirror, even wearing a hoodie.

Little update on my goals in terms of bodybuilding while I'm at it.
Neck, traps, delts, and glutes/hams ("width" of legs when looking from the side) are my main focuses now, although I'm trying to drive my numbers up on everything without neglecting any area.

I've still gotta set my goals in terms of strength but I do know that Bench variations and Squats are my most lacking in terms of the power lifts along with OHP. I'd like to test my Deadlift strength too sometime in the near future, but that isn't a major focus, along with trying to not affect my hip thrust recovery.


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 24, 2022)

Tuesday:
Cambered Bar Bench 3x5 130,130,130  _tried out cambered bar but shoulder pain was crazy_
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,45 _slow controlled reps_
OHP 3x5 75,75,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 22.5,22.5,22.5
EZ Skulls 3x5 70,70,70
V Pushdown 3x8 120,120,120 _weight moved pretty easy_


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 24, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 17.5,17.5,17.5,17.5
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,35,35
Neck Side twists w/ red miniband attached to harness 4x25
Front Squat 3x5 130,130,130
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 192.5,192.5,207.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 225,225,225


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 25, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 135,135,140
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
Pec Deck 3x15 105,105,105
OHP 75,75,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 75,75,75
EZ Skulls 3x10 60,60,60


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 28, 2022)

Friday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@395 4@405 3@415 2@430 _5sec hold each rep, slow on the way down_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x5 275,275,275 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 235,235,235
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 10@82.5 20@82.5 _weight doesn't include unloaded bar_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Feb 28, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 20,20,20,20
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,45,45,45
Front Squat 3x5 135,135,135
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 207.5,207.5,207.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 270,275,280
Trap Bar Farmers Walk 2x80yd 215,215


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 3, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 135,135,135
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
HS Incline 3x10 45,47.5,50
OHP 75,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 22.5,22.5,22.5
EZ Skulls 3x5 70,70,70
V Pushdown 3x8 130,120,120


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 3, 2022)

Tuesday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@395 4@405 3@410 2@415 _5sec hold each rep, slow on the way down_
Hise Shrugs 3x25 210,210,210 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 240,240,240_ 5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
HS High Row 3x15 82.5,82.5,82.5
Assist Pullups 3x10 45,45,45
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 17.5,20 _slow reps_


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 5, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 20,20,20,20
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,45,45
Speed Box Squat 5x3 185,185,185,185,185 _box 2in below parallel, wide stance, ~30sec rest_
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 217.5,217.5,217.5
SSB Goodmorning worked up to a heavy 5 110
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 270,270,270


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 5, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 135,135,125
Incline DB 4x8 55,55,55,55
Pec Deck 3x15 105,110,110
OHP 3x5 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 80,80,80
EZ Skulls 3x10 60,60,60
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 50,50,50


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 5, 2022)

Friday:
Rack Pulls ATK 6@395 4@405 3@415 2@430 _5sec hold each rep, slow on the way down_
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x5 275,275,275 _5sec hold top of last rep of each set_
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 245,245,245
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x10 90,90,90 _weight doesn't include unloaded bar_
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 60,60,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 7, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 20,20,20,20
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,45,45
Front Squat 3x5 135,135,135
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 217.5,217.5,217.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 285,285,285
Trap Bar Farmers Walk 2x80yd 215,215


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 9, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 135,140,140
Incline DB 4x*9* 55,55,55,15@55
HS Incline 3x10 45,47.5,47.5
OHP 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 22.5,22.5,22.5
V Pushdown 3x8 120,125,125

Got a spotter for last set of Incline DB press and grinded out 15 clean reps with the 15th rep being everything I had in me


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 9, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 95,95,95
Hise Shrugs 3x25 215,215,215
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 250,250,250
HS High Row 3x15 82.5,82.5,82.5
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 12, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 20,20,20,20
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,45,45
Speed Box Squat 5x3 190,190,190,190,190 _box 2in below parallel, wide stance, ~30sec rest_
SSB Goodmorning worked up to a heavy 5 @110
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 245,245,245
HS Lying Leg Curl 3x12 25,25,25 _weight per side not counting machine weight_
Banded Reverse Hypers on HS GHD 3x20 red+black minibands together


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 12, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 140,140,140
Incline DB 4x*10* 55,55,55,55
Pec Deck 3x10 110,110,110
OHP 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,20
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 80,80,80
EZ Skulls 3x10 60,60,60
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 50,50,50


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 12, 2022)

^^ That was Thursday, not Monday


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 12, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 90,92.5,95
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x10 275,275,275
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 250,255,255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 130,130,130
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,60,60,60
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 14, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 20,20,20,20
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,45,45
Front Squat 3x5 135,135,135
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 217.5,217.5,217.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 285,285,285
Reverse Hyper 2x12 30,30 _done laying backwards on a hs ghd with a db between legs_
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 85,90,95


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 15, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 140,140,140
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
HS Incline 3x10 45,47.5,50
OHP 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 130,130,130
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 90,130,135


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 16, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 100,100,100
Hise Shrugs 3x25 220,220,220
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 260,260,260
HS High Row 3x15 82.5,85,87.5
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,70,70
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 17, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 20,20,20,20
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 35,35,45,45
Speed Box Squat 5x3 190,190,190,190,190 _box 2in below parallel, wide stance, ~30sec rest_
SSB Goodmorning worked up to a heavy 5 @100
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 295,295,295
HS Lying Leg Curl 3x12 27.5,27.5,27.5 _weight per side not counting machine weight_
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 145,150,155
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 135,140,145


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 18, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 140,140,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
Pec Deck 3x15 110,110,110
OHP 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 20,17.5,17.5
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 80,80,80
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 57.5,57.5,57.5
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 145,145,145


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 21, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 92.5,95,97.5
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 285,285,285
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255, 20@255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 135,135,137.5
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,70,70
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,50
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 160,165,170

Maxed out the stack on the LF seated crunch machine, gonna rep out the stack for a bit then I might try out the HS plate loaded seated crunch to see if that can be loaded further


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 21, 2022)

Saturday:

Banged up from a game of rugby. Did some tendon work with a red miniband
Band Pushdown 3x100
Band Curls 3x100
Band Face Pulls 3x100
Band External Rotations 3x50


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 22, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
HS Incline 3x10 50,50,50
OHP 80,80,85
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,20
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 130,130,130
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 23, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 105,105,105
SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 210,210,210
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
HS High Row 3x15 85,85,85
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,60,70
EZ Curls 3x15 45,45,45
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x8 170,170,15@170


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 24, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
Speed Box Squat 5x3 195,195,195,195,195
SSB Goodmorning Worked up to 5@100
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 300,300,300
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 160,160,160
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x10 170,170,170

Crazy hamstring pump


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 25, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,140,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,10@60
Pec Deck 3x15 110,110,110
OHP 85,85,85
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 85,85,85
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 60,60,60
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x12 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 26, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 95,97.5,100
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 280,280,280
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255, 255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 140,140,140
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,70,70
EZ Curls 3x15 50,50,50
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x12 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 27, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
SSB Squat 3x5 160,160,160
Rogue Belt Squat 3x12 207.5,207.5,207.5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 335,335,335
Trap Bar Farmers Walk 2x80 220,220
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 160,160,160
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x12 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Mar 29, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
HS Incline 3x10 50,50,50
OHP 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,17.5
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 130,130,130
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x12 170,170,20@170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 1, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 105,105,105
SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 215,215,215
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
HS High Row 3x15 87.5,87.5,87.5
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,60,70
EZ Curls 3x15 50,50,50
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 20,20


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 1, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
Box Squat 5x3 200,200,200,200,200
Worked on goodmorning form with one of my gym mentors with just an empty power bar
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 305,305,305 _only 70lb left until the max rated load on this machine_
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 170,170,170
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x15 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 1, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,140,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
Pec Deck 3x15 110,110,110
OHP 85,85,85
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 85,85,85
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x20 60,60,60
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x15 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 3, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 97.5,100,102.5
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 280,280,280
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255, 255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 140,140,140
BB Curls 5x5 70,70,70,70,70
EZ Curls 3x15 50,50,50
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 22.5,20
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x15 170,170,25@170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 4, 2022)

Saturday:
Rugby game


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 4, 2022)

Gonna be a bit off the groove these upcoming weeks, it hurts to not be able to go certain days but so is life.

Work responsibilities Wednesday, rugby matches Friday and Saturday. Then next week I'm off to vacation from that Saturday until the Saturday after, the hotel gym seemed decent in the pictures with what looks like two hammer half racks and the standard suite of life fitness selectorized machines.

Hoping to get back onto the groove late april


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 6, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
HS Incline 3x10 50,50,50
OHP 80,80,80
DB Lats 3x12 17.5,17.5,17.5
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 130,130,130
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 6, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 120,120,120
SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 220,220,220
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,20@255
HS High Row 3x15 90,90,90
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,80
EZ Curls 3x15 50,50,50
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 22.5,22.5
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 8, 2022)

Won't be back in the gym until Monday, or Saturday at the earliest. Was able to get in today for a short session. Can't wait to get back to regularly scheduled programming late April

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
BB Curls 20@40 5@70 5@70 5@70 40@40
Box Squat 5x3 205,205,205,205,205
Nautilus Glute Drive 15@310 20@310
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 10, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
SSB Goodmorning 10@70 5@90 5@100 5@110
SSB Squat 3x8 175,175,175
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x8 340,340,340
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 12, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
HS Incline 3x10 45,45,50
OHP 85,85,85
DB Lats 3x12 18@17.5,18@17.5,20
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 25,27.5,27.5
V Pushdown 3x8 130,130,130
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 14, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 125,125,125
SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 225,225,225
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
HS High Row 3x15 92.5,92.5,92.5
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,80
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 25,25
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 15, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@70 5@90 5@100
Box Squat 5x3 210,210,210,210,210
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 315,315,315
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 175,175,175


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 15, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,150
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
Pec Deck 3x15 110,110,110
OHP 85,85,85
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 90,90,90
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 60,60,60
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x20 170,170,25@170


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 16, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 100,102.5,105
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 285,285,285
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255, 255
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,7@70
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 2x10 25,25
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 20@170 35@170


----------



## PZT (Apr 16, 2022)

Strong posterior work head to toe


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> Strong posterior work head to toe


Thanks a lot man, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 18, 2022)

Sunday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Box Squat 5x3 215,215,215,215,215
Goodmorning 5@45, 5@75, 5@85, 5@95
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 182.5,182.5,182.5
Life Fitness Leg Curl 3x12 130,130,130
Life Fitness Leg Press 3x12 160,160,167.5

Jet-lagged, tired, etc. etc. Got in a neck and leg session in the hotel gym. No specialty bars or anything but a good amount of Life Fitness machines (with the "P" instead of "C" weight stack but I can't be too picky over a hotel gym), two HS half racks, Iron Grip DBs up to 100. There was even a full-on Life Fitness cable crossover/2 pushdowns/2 lat pulldowns/2 cale rows thingy and a turf area with a off-brand prowler. No boxes for squats though, and the plyboxes were too tall. Stacked a bunch of 45 plates and kinda MacGyvered a box but I'll probably just do regular squats for the other leg day before I leave.


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 21, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115
OHP 3x5 85,85,85
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 140,140,140


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 21, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 100,110,115
Hise Shrugs 3x25 205,205,205
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 140,140,140
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,70
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 25,25


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 21, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Squat 3x5 165,170,175
Goodmorning 5@45, 5@75, 5@90, 5@100
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 182.5,182.5,182.5
Life Fitness Leg Curl 3x12 137.5,137.5,137.5
Life Fitness Leg Press 3x12 190,205,220


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 22, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115 +dropset 15@85
OHP 3x5 85,85,85
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 92.5,92.5,92.5
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 60,60,60

Not a fan of the resistance curve on the Life Fitness tri pushdown, so I used the cable crossover but the resistance curve wasn't great on there either. This was the second to last hotel workout, I'll be back home tomorrow morning, it'll be nice to be back to the Precor cable machine when back home.


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 22, 2022)

Friday:
Life Fitness Dual Cable Row 3x15 50,50,50
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 285,285,285
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 140,140,140
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,70
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 2x10 27.5,25

Last hotel workout


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 22, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Thursday:
> Bench 3x5 145,145,145
> Incline DB 4x8 60,60,60,60
> Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115 +dropset 15@85
> ...


This is pretty good equipment for a hotel. They had a barbell / bench? Wow. Where were you staying?


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 24, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> This is pretty good equipment for a hotel. They had a barbell / bench? Wow. Where were you staying?


Place was crazy for a hotel, even for a resort. It was Resorts World Las Vegas, they have 3 hotels on the property that all share the gym.
Some of the other resorts in Vegas have impressive gyms but nowhere near the caliber of Resorts World. Totally would recommend the place, I stayed at the Hilton although all 3 of the hotels on the property have access to the gym.

I found a couple vids online if ya want a closer look at the gym, it's pretty much all Life Fitness and Iron Grip with a bit of Hammer Strength


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 24, 2022)

Saturday:
Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@90 5@100 5@110
SSB Squat 3x5 170,170,170
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 315,315,315
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 185,185,185
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170

First day back home, great to be back in the gym I'm used to


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Apr 24, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Place was crazy for a hotel, even for a resort. It was Resorts World Las Vegas, they have 3 hotels on the property that all share the gym.
> Some of the other resorts in Vegas have impressive gyms but nowhere near the caliber of Resorts World. Totally would recommend the place, I stayed at the Hilton although all 3 of the hotels on the property have access to the gym.
> 
> I found a couple vids online if ya want a closer look at the gym, it's pretty much all Life Fitness and Iron Grip with a bit of Hammer Strength


That's so badass!


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 26, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 60,60,10@60,15@60
HS Incline 3x10 45,50,55
OHP 3x5 85,85,90
DB Lats 3x12 20,20,20
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 27.5,27.5,27.5
V Pushdown 3x8 140,140,120


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 27, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 115,125,125
Hise Shrugs 3x25 230,230,230
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,25@255
HS High Row 3x15 95,95,95
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,8@70
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 27.5,27.5
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170

BW 176lb, next milestone is 185. Eating while full is hard.


----------



## solitude914 (Apr 28, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
Speed Box Squat 5x3 205,205,205,205,205
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 320,320,320
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 190,190,190

Rushed today, at least I got in what I could before the gym closed for the night.


----------



## solitude914 (May 1, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x12 60,60,60,60
Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115
OHP 3x5 85,85,90
DB Lats 3x12 25,25,25
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 95,95,95
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (May 1, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 102.5,105,107.5
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 290,290,290
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255, 35@255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 142.5,142.5,142.5
BB Curls 3x5 70,70,8@70
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 2x10 27.5,27.5
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (May 1, 2022)

Saturday:


----------



## solitude914 (May 3, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,150
Incline DB 4x8 65,65,65,65
HS Incline 3x10 47.5,50,52.5
OHP 3x5 85,90,90
DB Lats 3x12 25,25,25
DB Vertical Front Raises 3x8 30,30,30
V Pushdown 3x8 130,130,130
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 3, 2022)

Nice workout man, keep it up!


----------



## solitude914 (May 4, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice workout man, keep it up!


Thanks man! I hit a whole handful of PRs that session, been upping the reps and form gradually so it feels good to bring the weights slowly up too


----------



## solitude914 (May 5, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 115,125,125
SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 255,255,255
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
HS High Row 3x15 97.5,97.5,97.5
BB Curls 3x6 70,70,8@70
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 30,30


----------



## solitude914 (May 5, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
Box Squat 5x3 190,190,190,190,190
Goodmorning 5@45 5@80 5@95 5@110
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 325,325,325
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 195,195,195a


----------



## solitude914 (May 7, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 65,65,65,65
Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115
OHP 3x5 95,95,95
DB Lats 3x12 25,25,25
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 95,95,95
Cable Rope Pushdown AMRAP got 33 reps at 60
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 2x25 170,170


----------



## PZT (May 7, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Tuesday:
> Seal Rows 3x10 115,125,125
> SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 255,255,255
> Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
> ...


I keep forgetting about SSB shrugs. Never done them


----------



## solitude914 (May 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> I keep forgetting about SSB shrugs. Never done them


I really like them, give em a shot sometime and lemme know how they go. Have also done them on a standing calf machine and on a HS vsquat


----------



## solitude914 (May 7, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 105,107.5,110
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 295,295,295
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255, 35@255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 145,145,145
BB Curls 3x7 70,70,70
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 2x10 27.5,27.5
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (May 8, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
SSB Squat 3x5 175,175,175
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@100 5@110
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 330,330,330
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 200,200,200

Felt pretty fucking good for having played a full 80 minute game of rugby before the gym got knocked pretty hard a couple times but that neck works paying off lmao


----------



## solitude914 (May 12, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 65,65,65,65
HS Incline 3x10 50,52.5,55
OHP 3x5 90,90,90
DB Lats 3x12 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 130,132.5,135
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (May 12, 2022)

Tuesday:
Seal Rows 3x10 115,120,120
SSB Hise Shrugs 3x25 240,240,240
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
HS High Row 3x15 100,100,100
BB Curls 3x8 70,70,70
Single Arm DB Preachers 2x10 30,30


----------



## solitude914 (May 12, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Jefferson Deadlift 3@135 2@185 2@225 1@275 1@315 1@365 fail385
Goodmorning 5@45 5@115
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 335,335,335
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 205,205,205

First time doing deadlifts in about 6 months. First time ever doing Jeffersons. Really like the variation, wanna work up to 405 in the near future. Pure carryover from my goodmornings and hip thrusts (glute drive machine). I tried 385 but it didn't budge off the floor. Super happy that I hit 365 which moved really quickly up to lockout after I got it off the ground, first time ever maxing out on deadlifts since I started lifting seriously in June 2021.

Yano, your progress on the deadlift is real inspiring and even though I'm not training conjugate I liked mixing it up with the variations and I'll be doing more of your typa stuff going forward. Still gonna try to keep to the principle of not changing shit unless shit stops working


----------



## CohibaRobusto (May 12, 2022)

Sounds cool man, I used to love doing deadlifts, should start back up.


----------



## solitude914 (May 13, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 65,65,65,65
Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115
OHP 3x5 95,95,95
DB Lats 3x12 25,25,25
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 95,95,95
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 70,70,70


----------



## solitude914 (May 14, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 107.5,107.5,107.5
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 300,300,300
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,255
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 147.5,147.5,147.5
BB Curls 3x9 70,70,70
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 2x10 27.5,27.5


----------



## Yano (May 14, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Wednesday:
> Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
> Jefferson Deadlift 3@135 2@185 2@225 1@275 1@315 1@365 fail385
> Goodmorning 5@45 5@115
> ...


That's awesome man ! I really enjoy it I had only messed with it half assed until I met Trendkill and he really got me hooked on it. All the variations keep things interesting all the time.


----------



## solitude914 (May 15, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 45,45,45,45
SSB Squat 3x5 180,180,180
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@120
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 340,340,340
HS Lying Leg Curl 3x12 30,30,30
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 210,210,210
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (May 17, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB 4x8 65,65,12@65
HS Incline 3x10 45,50,52.5
OHP 2@95 12@75
DB Lats 3x12 25,25,25
V Pushdown 3x8 140,140,140

Not upping the weight on bench till I get my form locked in


----------



## solitude914 (May 18, 2022)

Tuesday:
Out of town, couldn't make it back in time before gym closed


----------



## solitude914 (May 19, 2022)

Wednesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 25,25,25,25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Jefferson Deadlift 3@135 2@225 1@275 1@315 1@365 fail385 (again) 4@315 10@225
Goodmorning 10@45
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 345,345,345
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 215,215,215

Failed 385 again but my form is shit with my back rounding before the bar gets off the ground, once it's off all the reps flew up to lockout no problem. Going into the glute drive after the jeffersons lets just say I was pushing my hammies like never before


----------



## solitude914 (May 20, 2022)

Thursday:
Bench 3x5 145,145,145
Incline DB  8@65 8@65 16@65 (last set amrap)
Pec Deck 3x15 115,115,115
DB Lats 13@25 15@25 15@25
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 95,95,95
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 70,70,70,100@30


----------



## solitude914 (May 21, 2022)

Friday:
Promaxima Chest-Supported Rows 3x10 110,110,110
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15 305,305,305
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 255,255,10@315
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 150,150,150
BB Curls 3x5-10 8@70 6@70 7@70
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 2x10 27.5,27.5


----------



## solitude914 (May 22, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 30,30,30,30
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
SSB Squat 3x5 185,185,185
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@100 5@120 5@130
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 350,350,350
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 220,220,220
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170

Only 40lb left till I max out the stack on the leg extension

Thinking about buying this thing called the "gympin" so I can keep adding weight on machines that I max out
https://www.kingofthegym.com/gym-pin-review/


----------



## solitude914 (May 22, 2022)

Been working on a new split for myself based on a couple of things I've been noticing in my training

Cheating sometimes with lower back on OHP ---> switching to seated press
Prioritizing delts, neck, legs, triceps
Finally starting directly training calves and abductors/adductors
Dialing back the volume and increasing frequency on chest and biceps
Getting back into high rep band work for longevity's sake
Slightly dialing back trap work
Keeping all the movements I like and that work with the same rep schemes
Adding in/substituting in a handful of movements I want to try for 6-12 months and see where I get
So this all led me to:

Upper/Lower 6 days per week



Spoiler: Full split with movements and sets/reps for those who may be interested




Monday
PL Style Bench 3x4-7
Seal Rows 3x4-7
Incline DB 4x8-12
HS High Row 3x15
DB Lats 3x12
BB Curls 3x5-10
V Pushdown 3x8
Band Pushdown 3x100

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25
Box Squat 5x3
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15
Leg Extension 3x12
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25

Wednesday:
Weighted Pushup 3x10-15
Snatch Grip Power Shrugs 3x15
Seated Overhead Pin Press 3x4-7
Zercher Shrugs 3x15
Lateral Raise Machine 3x12
BB Curls 3x12
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15
Band Pushdown 3x100

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25
Deadlift Variation 1RM
Good Girl 3x15
Bad Girl 3x15
Leg Extension 3x12
Optional if hamstrings are not tired: HS Lying Leg Curl 3x12
Seated Calf Raises 3x12

Friday:
PL Style Bench 3x4-7
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x10
Pec Deck superset Machine Rear Delts 3x15
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12
DB Lateral Raises 3x12
Single Arm DB Preachers 3x10-15
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15
Band Pushdown 3x100

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25
SSB Squat 3x5
SSB Goodmorning Heavy 5
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15
Leg Extension 3x12
Seated Calf Raises 3x12
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25

Sunday:
Rest


----------



## solitude914 (May 24, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x4-7 5@145,5@145,5@145
Seal Row 3x4-7 7@115,5@135,5@135
Incline DB 4x8-12 8@65,9@65,9@65,11@65
HS High Row 3x15 102.5,102.5,102.5
DB Lats 3x12 25,27.5,27.5
BB Curls 3x4-7 7@70,5@70,7@70
V Pushdown 3x8 150,150,150
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (May 25, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 30,30,30,30
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Box Squat 5x3 185,185,185,185,185
Goodmorning 5@45 5@95 5@115 5@135 (last sets form was dogshit)
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 355,355,355
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 225,225,225
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 50,50,50
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


----------



## solitude914 (May 26, 2022)

Wednesday:
Weighted Pushup 3x10-15 15@25,15@25,15@25
(Not yet Weighted) Weighted Chinup 3x8-12 8@0,8@0,8@0
Seated Overhead Pin Press 3x4-7 5@95 5@95 4@95
Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 3x8-12 12@70,12@70,12@70
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 275,275,275
BB Curls 3x12 60,60,60
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 80,80,80
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

Adding weight to chinups when I get to 12 reps
Seated Overhead Pin Press is back supported and with pins just below chin level


----------



## solitude914 (May 27, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 35,35,35,35
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Jefferson Deadlift 10@135 4@225 2@315 1@370 (pr)
Good Girl 3x15 160,175,175
Bad Girl 3x15 175,175,175
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 230,230,230
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 55,55,55

Finally broke my previous pr of 365 on Jeffersons, weight moved great and form was better than usual
Pump was crazy on the Good/Bad Girl machines, first time ever doing them
Neck circumference is up just over 1 inch from January


----------



## Yano (May 27, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Thursday:
> Plate Neck Curl 4x25 35,35,35,35
> Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
> Jefferson Deadlift 10@135 4@225 2@315 1@370 (pr)
> ...


Nice job on the PR man !


----------



## solitude914 (May 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice job on the PR man !


Thanks a lot, felt great when i got her locked out


----------



## solitude914 (May 28, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x4-7 5@145,5@145,5@145
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x4-7 7@110,7@110,5@110
Pec Deck 3x15 115,120,120
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 95,95,95
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 152.5,152.5,152.5
DB Lats 3x12 27.5,27.5,27.5
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 82.5,82.5,82.5
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (May 29, 2022)

^ That was Friday, my dumbass copypasting the reps and sets changed the weights but forgot to change the day of week


----------



## solitude914 (May 29, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 35,35,35,35
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,30@50
SSB Squat 3x5 190,190,190
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@100 5@120 5@135
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 360,360,360
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 235,235,235
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 60,60,60
Life Fitness Seated Crunch 3x25 170,170,170


Tonight's listening this one's for you Yano




The upper register of Hannah's voice is amazing, Rabea was riffin like crazy esp that outro part with Leo


----------



## Yano (May 29, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Saturday:
> Plate Neck Curl 4x25 35,35,35,35
> Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,30@50
> SSB Squat 3x5 190,190,190
> ...


Leo is awesome !


----------



## solitude914 (May 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Leo is awesome !


Can't stop listening to his covers


----------



## solitude914 (May 31, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x4-7 4@145,5@145,4@145
Seal Row 3x4-7 7@135,5@135,7@135
Incline DB 4x8-12 8@65,10@65,10@65,13@65
HS High Row 3x15 105,105,105
DB Lats 3x12 27.5,27.5,30
BB Curls 3x4-7 3@80,7@70,7@70
V Pushdown 3x8 140,145,145
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 1, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 30,30,30,30
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Box Squat 5x3 45+minibands,45+minibands,45+minibands,95+minibands,95+minibands
Goodmorning 5@45 5@75 5@95 5@135
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 365,365,365
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 240,240,240
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 65,65,65
DB Finger Curls 3x12 20,20,20

Replated abs with forearms since having the ab machine maxed out was boring and I want forearm work


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 1, 2022)

Replaced*


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 2, 2022)

Wednesday:
HS Incline 3x10-15 15@45,15@55,11@55
(Not yet Weighted) Weighted Chinup 3x8-12 12@0,9@0,8@0
Seated Overhead Pin Press 3x4-7 5@95 5@95 5@95
Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 3x8-12 9@75,12@75,8@75
Zercher Shrugs 3x15 275,275,275
BB Spider Curls 3x12 50,40,40
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 82.5,82.5,82.5
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

Stretch on the spider curls was intense, crazy burn loved that movement


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 3, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 35,35,35,35
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Jefferson Deadlift 10@135 4@225 1@315 fail375 2@315
Good Girl 3x15 190,190,190
Bad Girl 3x15 190,190,190
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 245,245,245


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 4, 2022)

Friday:
Bench 3x4-7 4@145,4@145,7@135
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x4-7 7@112.5,7@112.5,7@112.5
Pec Deck 3x15 120,120,120
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 100,100,100
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 155,155,155
DB Lats 3x12 30,30,30
Single Arm DB Preachers 3x10-15 10@30,15@30,15@30
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 85,85,85
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 7, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 35,35,35,35
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
SSB Squat 3x5 195,195,195
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@100 5@120 5@140
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 370,370,370
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 250,250,250
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 70,70,70
BB Finger Curls 3x12 45,45,45


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 7, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 3x4-7 6@135,6@135,6@145, then did a set of 10 with the empty bar + doubled red minibands
Seal Row 3x4-7 7@135,7@135,7@135
Incline DB 4x8-12 8@65,8@65,13@65
HS High Row 3x15 107.5,107.5,107.5
DB Lats 3x12 30,30,30
BB Curls 3x4-7 7@70,7@70,7@70
V Pushdown 3x8 150,140,140
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


Holy shit benching with the bands is a completely different animal. Yano said over in his log it feels like you're trying to reel in a big fish I can't describe it any other way


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 8, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 30,30,30,30
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Box Squat 5x3 135,45+minibands,95+minibands,135+minibands,185+minibands
Goodmorning 5@45 5@75 5@95 5@105 5@135
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 375,375,375
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 255,255,255
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 70,70,70
DB Finger Curls 3x12 30,30,30


Kept with the dynamic effort vibe on the first lower day of the week, speed reps on squats vs a red miniband per side


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 9, 2022)

Wednesday:
HS Incline 3x10-15 15@45,15@57.5,13@57.5
(Not yet Weighted) Weighted Chinup 3x8-12 12@0,7@0,9@0
Swiss Bar Seated Overhead Pin Press 3x4-7 7@95 7@95 7@95
Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 3x8-12 10@75,8@75,12@75
BB Spider Curls 3x8-12 12@50,12@50,8@50
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 85,85,85
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 9, 2022)

Lost me @ "plate neck curl" haha.
Keep kicking ass tho man


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 9, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Lost me @ "plate neck curl" haha.
> Keep kicking ass tho man


Thanks man! And I swear neck work is a real thing

My neck circumference is up almost 2 inches since I started, worth the weird looks in the gym lmao

Found a pic online of what it looks like


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 10, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
4 inch Deficit Conventional Deadlift 10@135 4@225 2@275 1@315 (pr) fail345
Good Girl 3x15 205,205,205
Bad Girl 3x15 205,205,205
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 260,260,260
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 75,75,75

Rotating in deficit variations for a couple weeks to focus on deadlifts sticking off the floor
Maxed out the stack on leg extensions, gonna do single leg extensions from now on


----------



## PZT (Jun 10, 2022)

I wanna get a neck harness and be Tom havilan


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> I wanna get a neck harness and be Tom havilan


I've seen his shit, Tom Haviland is strong as fuck, his training environment seems so relaxing too.

Give the neck harness a shot, I'm using a shitty $18 one from amazon and I promised myself I won't get a nice one till this breaks


----------



## PZT (Jun 11, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> I've seen his shit, Tom Haviland is strong as fuck, his training environment seems so relaxing too.
> 
> Give the neck harness a shot, I'm using a shitty $18 one from amazon and I promised myself I won't get a nice one till this breaks


I need to do that. Tom is the real “built different” mfker


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2022)

Seen Eddie Hall using a pretty cool looking neck attachment for cables that rotates as you turn your head.
Speaking of which, I don't know why someone would be interested in building a thicker/stronger neck unless you're a boxer but to each thier own.
I find it interesting that a lot of older men that aren't built at all spend so much time focusing on stuff like neck, forearms and traps.
An overweight older guy at the grocery store today I've bever met started talking to me about some nitrous oxide supplement he's taking because it's supposed to give you more vascular forearms lol.
Not relating this to you just popped in my head.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 11, 2022)

Gibsonator said:


> Seen Eddie Hall using a pretty cool looking neck attachment for cables that rotates as you turn your head.
> Speaking of which, I don't know why someone would be interested in building a thicker/stronger neck unless you're a boxer but to each thier own.
> I find it interesting that a lot of older men that aren't built at all spend so much time focusing on stuff like neck, forearms and traps.
> An overweight older guy at the grocery store today I've bever met started talking to me about some nitrous oxide supplement he's taking because it's supposed to give you more vascular forearms lol.
> Not relating this to you just popped in my head.


I think I've seen what you're talking about, called the Iron Neck or something like that. Advanced shit

Neck training started off for me as injury prevention for rugby but I fell in love with the wide neck look, neck pumps go crazy too

Yea I've noticed the same thing, older guys seem to fixate on the shoulders/traps/neck/forearms. Even among one of the the OGs at my local gym with decades of lifting under his belt

Kinda a shame how the genpop will do everything but put in the work to get what they want... I guess it's not as much the result they want but the mental consolation that comes with "I tried but I didn't get there"


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 11, 2022)

Friday:
Bench 3x4-7 6@145,7@145,6@135
Promaxima Chest-Supported Row 3x4-7 7@115,7@115,7@115
Pec Deck 3x15 125,125,125
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 105,105,105
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 157.5,157.5,157.5
DB Lats 3x12 30,30,30
Single Arm DB Preachers 3x10-15 15@30,12@30,15@30
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 87.5,87.5,87.5
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 11, 2022)

Good work bro, keep killing it.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 11, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good work bro, keep killing it.


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 12, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Thanks man! And I swear neck work is a real thing
> 
> My neck circumference is up almost 2 inches since I started, worth the weird looks in the gym lmao
> 
> ...



For those long nights at a metal fest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 14, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
SSB Squat 3x4-7 5@200,4@200,4@200
SSB Goodmorning 5@70 5@100 5@120 5@140
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 380,380,380
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 260,260,260
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 90,90,90
BB Finger Curls 3x12 50,50,50


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 14, 2022)

Fucked up my lower back real bad today at work. I can barely bend over with my bodyweight, and picking up objects that are more than ~20 pounds hurts like a bitch.

Just saw that Yano tweaked his back too. Best that we both stay light for the time being.

Depending how I feel by tomorrow, I'll either hit just leg accessories and neck, or if I feel good I'll sub belt squats and high rep bodyweight back extensions in for the squats and goodmornings.

Even just 12 or so hours into an injury makes ya feel like you've taken health for granted


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 14, 2022)

Also, gonna be out of state Wednesday thru Friday this week so if I'm feeling up to it I'll get a guest pass for a gym where I'm going but if not it'll help the deload


----------



## Yano (Jun 14, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Fucked up my lower back real bad today at work. I can barely bend over with my bodyweight, and picking up objects that are more than ~20 pounds hurts like a bitch.
> 
> Just saw that Yano tweaked his back too. Best that we both stay light for the time being.
> 
> ...


Hope ya feel better man !


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 14, 2022)

Rest up bro, back injuries suck.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 14, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hope ya feel better man !


Thanks a lot man


Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Rest up bro, back injuries suck.


Will do, they sure suck. Was able to get in the gym yesterday and had to make subsitutions but was feeling slightly better by this morning. Can hold and manipulate heavy weights now but still not gonna do any lower back work


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 15, 2022)

Monday:
Swiss Bar Bench 3x4-7 6@135,6@135,6@145, then did a set of 10 with the empty bar + doubled red minibands
Seal Row 3x4-7 7@135,7@135,7@135
HS Incline 20@45 15@55
HS High Row 3x15 110,110,110
DB Lats 3x12 30,30,30
BB Curls 3x4-7 7@70,7@70,7@70
V Pushdown 3x8 140,140,140
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

Substituted the hammer incline for dumbbell incline since I didn't wanna kick back those heavy ass DBs and stress my back


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 15, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Rogue Belt Squat (every rep ass to grass) 3x15 117.5,117.5,117.5
Good Girl 3x15 220,220,220
Bad Girl 3x15 220,220,220
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 260,260,260
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 90,90,90
DB Finger Curls 3x12 35,35,35

Modified today so that I had no loading on my lower back (thank God for belt squats), no goodmornings for me for a while. Other than the leg extension machine which I kinda felt my back flaring up but it wasn't worse than say getting out of bed this morning or leaning down.

Almost got the weight stacks maxed out on the booty machines

Decent forearm pump with the finger curls, squeezed every rep at the top and let it stretch at the bottom


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 18, 2022)

Wednesday thru Friday:

Trip out of state aligned pretty well with the deload

Lower back pain is the lowest it's been since the injury Monday

Gonna slowly bring lower back work with increasing intensity till we return to regularly scheduled programming

Might have to go to eastern Europe for July and part of August, from what I've seen you're lucky to get a smith machine; there's barely any squat racks or freeweights and it's mostly just machines and DBs. If I do end up going I'll make those 6 or so weeks dedicated to just bodybuilding as that's what the gyms tailor to. Then mid-late August I'll hopefully be back in the states


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 18, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Fucked up my lower back real bad today at work. I can barely bend over with my bodyweight, and picking up objects that are more than ~20 pounds hurts like a bitch.
> 
> Just saw that Yano tweaked his back too. Best that we both stay light for the time being.
> 
> ...


What's with the back issue contagion around here damn!?! This is frustrating as hell.

Hope you heal up quick.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 18, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> What's with the back issue contagion around here damn!?! This is frustrating as hell.
> 
> Hope you heal up quick.


No idea, it's prob the worst area to get injured in terms of affecting everyday life. Thanks a lot man, trying to keep active and adjust exercise selection depending how my back is that day


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 20, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Speed Box Squat 9x3 115+Minibands
Goodmorning 10@45
Nautilus Glute Drive 2x15 385,385
Life Fitness Leg Extension 2x12 260,260
HS Seated Calf Raise 2x12 90,90
BB Finger Curls 2x12 70,70

After the neck did some dynamic effort skwattin to ease back from the deload

Got back into the goodmorning movemement pattern just with the empty bar to focus on form

Last 4 sets (accessories) were done in a superset/giantset as always but I had to rush to get out before closing so I did 2 sets of each instead of the usual 3


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 21, 2022)

Monday:
Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@145 1@155 (pr) 1@165 (pr) 2@150
JM Press 7@45
Seal Row 7@135 7@135 7@135
HS Wide Chest 20@45 15@70 15@80 15@85 30@45 (weight per side)
DB Lats 12@30 12@30 15@30
BB Curls 6@75 5@75 5@75
V Pushdown 8@130 15@110 15@110
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

Trying out the max effort method, slowly easing into this conjugate shit

JM Press form isn't quite down so I'm not adding weight yet

HS wide chest press gives a much better squeeze than the HS incline and I actually feel it in my chest, new favorite chest machine


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 22, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Squat 5@45 5@95 5@135 3@185 1@225 1@245 (pr)
Speed Deads 9x3 185+Red Miniband
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 390,390,390
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 260,260,260
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 90,90,90
DB Finger Curls 3x12 37.5,37.5,37.5

Max effort skwatz, goodmorninged the 245 but I hit depth

Dynamic effort deads were done with explosive reps and 20sec rest between sets


----------



## Yano (Jun 22, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Monday:
> Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@145 1@155 (pr) 1@165 (pr) 2@150
> JM Press 7@45
> Seal Row 7@135 7@135 7@135
> ...


Here ya go bubba , the tutorial by the man himself. This helped me quite a bit. Biggest thing to remember is it's a punching motion so to speak , its not like doing a skull crusher.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Here ya go bubba , the tutorial by the man himself. This helped me quite a bit. Biggest thing to remember is it's a punching motion so to speak , its not like doing a skull crusher.


Just watched, thanks a lot for the vid man. Gonna think about keeping the elbows up and punching up next time


----------



## Yano (Jun 22, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Just watched, thanks a lot for the vid man. Gonna think about keeping the elbows up and punching up next time


I started these a year or so ago with an empty bar , it does take time to build them up for sure but its worth it.

The way he explains the punch and wrist curl to me is key ,  and the bigger arms you have the more stable a platform you have at the bottom of the movement because your brachialis rests right on the bicep

Good Luck with em !!


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 23, 2022)

Yano said:


> I started these a year or so ago with an empty bar , it does take time to build them up for sure but its worth it.
> 
> The way he explains the punch and wrist curl to me is key ,  and the bigger arms you have the more stable a platform you have at the bottom of the movement because your brachialis rests right on the bicep
> 
> Good Luck with em !!


Thanks a lot man, in it for the long haul so she'll be built up along with the rest of the arm


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 23, 2022)

Wednesday:
Swiss Bar Seated Overhead Pin Press 4@100 5@100 5@100
(Not yet Weighted) Weighted Chinup 12@0 8@0 8@0
Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 12@75 12@75 12@75
HS High Row 3x15 112.5,112.5,112.5
Cable Rope Curls 13@100 15@80 20@80
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@80 15@90 15@87.5
BB Spider Curls 12@40 12@40 12@40
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

More of a BB type day, was pretty fun and got a decent arm pump


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 23, 2022)

A lil 6 or so month before n after for yall, certainly a bit fluffier but also put on a good deal of size IMO

December 2021



June 2022


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 23, 2022)

Also took a new pfp tonight, arms were still a bit pumped up since this was about 2h after todays session


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Jun 23, 2022)

Arms, shoulders and lats are all looking good bro keep at it!


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 24, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Arms, shoulders and lats are all looking good bro keep at it!


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 24, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Conventional Deadlift 10@135 5@225 2@275 1@315 1@345 (pr)
Good Girl 3x15 260,260,260
Bad Girl 3x15 260,260,260
Life Fitness Leg Extension 3x12 260,260,260
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 95,95,95

First time going heavy on deads since I tweaked my lower back, very little pain today even under load

Maxed out the stack on the Good and Bad Girl machines now too


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 25, 2022)

Friday:
Speed Bench 9x3 80+Doubled red minibands (20sec rest between sets)
JM Press 5@45
Pec Deck 3x15 120,120,120
Machine Rear Delts 3x15 100,100,100
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 3x12 160,160,160
DB Lats 12@30 12@30 15@30
Single Arm DB Preachers 15@30 15@30 15@30
Cable Rope Pushdown 3x15 87.5,87.5,87.5
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

Dynamic effort bench work was taxing in a whole new way I've never felt but real fun too


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 27, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 4x25 45,45,45,45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 4x25 50,50,50,50
Speed Box Squat 9x3 115+Minibands
Goodmorning 5@45 5@75 5@95 5@115
Nautilus Glute Drive 3x15 395,395,395
Life Fitness Leg Extension 12@260 12@260 15@260
HS Seated Calf Raise 3x12 100,100,100
BB Finger Curls 3x12 80,80,80


----------



## DLTBB (Jun 27, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> A lil 6 or so month before n after for yall, certainly a bit fluffier but also put on a good deal of size IMO
> 
> December 2021
> View attachment 23795
> ...


Thickened up considerably man, good stuff.


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 28, 2022)

DLTBB said:


> Thickened up considerably man, good stuff.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 28, 2022)

Monday:
Swiss Bar Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@145 1@155 (pr) 1@170 (pr)
Seal Row 7@135 7@135 7@135
HS Wide Chest 20@45 15@70 15@90 15@90 11@90 (weight per side)
DB Lats 15@30 15@30 15@30
BB Curls 7@75 5@75 5@75
V Pushdown 12@100 12@110 12@130
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## Yano (Jun 28, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Monday:
> Swiss Bar Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@145 1@155 (pr) 1@170 (pr)
> Seal Row 7@135 7@135 7@135
> HS Wide Chest 20@45 15@70 15@90 15@90 11@90 (weight per side)
> ...


Stacking up the PR's nice work !


----------



## Stickler (Jun 28, 2022)

Good work, keep at it!


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Stacking up the PR's nice work !





Stickler said:


> Good work, keep at it!


Thanks a lot guys


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 29, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@25 25@45 25@45 25@45 25@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 50@50 50@50
SSB Box Squat 5@70 5@ 5@120 3@160 1@190 (pr) 1@210 (pr) fail230
Speed Deads 9x3 190+Red Miniband

We all got up days and down days, today was a down day for me both generally and in the gym. Dealing with some family/personal bs but so is life. Showed up real late to the gym and only had time for neck and the ME squats and DE deads before closing. Neural drive was shit, energy was shit even though I took some caffeine, and the speed work was much less explosive than last week. Maybe I rushed too much blood to the brain instead of the legs with the neck work, who fucking knows. Focused on the long-term though, and although it's 35lb less than my highbar squat pr I set last week, 210lb is still technically a pr for me on ssb box squats. Gonna try to superset in at least some of today's missed accessories throughout tomorrow's lighter upper body session.

On another note, I've been reading lots of articles and watching lots of videos mainly from wsbb and elitefts but I'm still a noob to the conjugate shit so if Yano, Trend, or anyone else with conjugate experience sees anything I'm doing wrong/has any questions/has any tips I'd really appreciate them


----------



## solitude914 (Jun 29, 2022)

Also the trip to eastern europe will be happening, flying out at the end of next week and won't be back till mid-late august. Gyms there look like absolute shit although some hotels seem to have name-brand equipment. I'll make do with what I can but once I'm back to the states I'll be back to the PL-style training but I'll be doing full body basic bodybuilding just to maintain some semblance of size and strength while I'm there when I can probably a couple days a week max

Edit: That message is a spasmic abomination. Too lazy to go back and fix grammar, it's almost 1am and I've gotta sleep


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 1, 2022)

Wednesday:
Swiss Bar Seated Overhead Pin Press 4@100 4@100 4@100
Weighted Chinup 12@0 8@10 7@10
Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 12@80 12@80 12@80
HS High Row 15@115 15@115 15@115
Cable Rope Curls 15@82.5 20@82.5 20@87.5
Cable Rope Pushdown 15@87.5 15@87.5 20@80
BB Spider Curls 12@50 8@50 12@40
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 1, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@50 25@50 25@50 25@50 40@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 24@50 25@50 25@50 25@50
Jefferson Deadlift 10@135 6@185 1@225 1@315 (post injury pr)
Good Girl 15@260 15@260 15@260
Bad Girl 15@260 15@260 15@260
Life Fitness Leg Extension 15@260 15@260 15@260

First time ever using knee wraps, used them just for the leg extensions and knee pain was much less then usual, started getting slight pain in both knees around when I maxed out the cable stack about 6 weeks ago especially on later reps


----------



## The Phoenix (Jul 1, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Also the trip to eastern europe will be happening, flying out at the end of next week and won't be back till mid-late august. Gyms there look like absolute shit although some hotels seem to have name-brand equipment. I'll make do with what I can but once I'm back to the states I'll be back to the PL-style training but I'll be doing full body basic bodybuilding just to maintain some semblance of size and strength while I'm there when I can probably a couple days a week max
> 
> Edit: That message is a spasmic abomination. Too lazy to go back and fix grammar, it's almost 1am and I've gotta sleep



Gyms in Hungary and Czech Rep. are sh!tholes for the most part but are pretty hard-core. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 3, 2022)

Friday:
Speed Bench 9x3 90+Doubled red minibands (20sec rest between sets)
JM Press 15@45
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 12@170 10@170 7@170
Pec Deck 15@125 15@125 15@125
Machine Rear Delts 15@110 15@110 15@110
DB Lats 12@32.5 12@32.5 15@32.5
Single Arm DB Preachers 15@30 15@30 15@30
Cable Rope Pushdown 15@90 20@80 2@80
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 3, 2022)

Saturday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@55 25@55 25@45 25@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 50@50 25@50 25@50
Speed Box Squat 9x3 125+Minibands
Goodmorning 5@45 5@95 5@105 5@115
Nautilus Glute Drive 15@405 15@405 15@405
Life Fitness Leg Extension 15@260 15@260 15@260
HS Seated Calf Raise 12@100 12@100 12@100
BB Finger Curls 15@80 15@80 15@80


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 7, 2022)

Monday:
Yard work

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@25 25@45 25@45 50@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 50@50 50@50
Zercher Squat 10@45 3@135 1@155 1@165 1@185 1@205 (all prs, first time doing these) fail215
Nautilus Glute Drive 15@410 15@410 15@410
Life Fitness Leg Extension 33@260 (amrap with the full stack)
HS Seated Calves 12@100 12@100 12@100
DB Finger Curls 12@40 12@40 12@40


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 7, 2022)

Wednesday:
Long Pause Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@155 1@175 (pr) 2@155
Seated Cable Row 7@100 7@100 6@120
HS Wide Chest 20@45 15@70 15@90
DB Lats 12@32.5 12@32.5 15@32.5
BB Curls 5@75 5@75 4@75
V Pushdown 12@100 12@120 12@120
Life Fitness Seated Bicep 15@100 15@85
Life Fitness Seated Tricep 15@130 15@140
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red Miniband

175 was an all out grinder on bench but it made it up
Didn't have time to setup seal rows so I did seated cable rows, really liked them


----------



## Yano (Jul 7, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Monday:
> Yard work
> 
> Tuesday:
> ...


Nice job on the PR's ! , stackin em up like corde wood


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 11, 2022)

Friday:
Speed Bench 9x3 95+Doubled red minibands (20sec rest between sets)
JM Press 15@45
Reverse Grip Lat Pulldown 8@170 15@160 7@170
Pec Deck 15@125 15@130 15@130
Machine Rear Delts 15@110 15@110 15@110
DB Lats 15@32.5 15@32.5 15@32.5
Single Arm DB Preachers 15@32.5 15@32.5 15@32.5
Cable Rope Pushdown 15@90 15@80 20@70
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 11, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 30@45 35@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 35@45 25@45 25@45 30@45
Deadlift + Doubled red minis 5@135 5@185 3@185 1@225 (pr) 1@275 (pr) 1@315 (pr)
Good Girl 15@260 15@260 15@260
Bad Girl 15@260 15@260 15@260
Life Fitness Leg Extension 15@260 15@260 15@260
HS Seated Calves 15@100 15@100 12@100


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 11, 2022)

Saturday:
Held it down at work, couldn't make it into the gym. Europe trip got moved back a week


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 12, 2022)

Monday:
Long Pause Larsen Press 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@145 1@155 1@165 (all prs, never done this before)
Seal Row 7@135 5@145 5@145
HS Wide Chest 20@45 15@90 15@90 15@90 (weight per side)
DB Lats 15@32.5 15@32.5 15@32.5
BB Curls 7@75 7@75 7@75
V Pushdown 12@130 12@130 12@130
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband

Really loved the Larsen, bar moved super smoothly on the ways up and down, reps felt great


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 12, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Really loved the *Larsen*, bar moved super smoothly on the ways up and down, reps felt great


I swear I gotta google something new every time I read your log 😂


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 14, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@25 50@45 25@45
Squat + Doubled Red Minis 10@Bar 10@95 (no bands) 10@95 1@135 1@185 (pr) 1@195 (pr)
Nautilus Glute Drive 15@415 15@415 15@415
Life Fitness Leg Extension 30@260 (amrap with the full stack)
HS Seated Calves 12@100 12@100 12@100
DB Finger Curls 12@42.5 24@42.5


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 14, 2022)

Wednesday:
Swiss Bar Seated Overhead Pin Press 10@45 3@75 3@95 1@105 (pr) 1@115 (pr)
Weighted Chinup 10@10 8@10 10@0
Life Fitness Lateral Raise Machine 12@85 12@85 12@85
Life Fitness Dual Cable Row 20@85 15@100 20@105
Cable Rope Curls 20@100 20@100 20@100
Cable Rope Pushdown 15@100 20@95 20@95 20@95 20@95
Cable Crucifix Curls 15@30 25@25 25@25
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 17, 2022)

Thursday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@45 25@45 25@45 25@45 25@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 50@50 35@50 then restpause 15@50
4" Deficit Deadlift 10@135 5@185 3@225 3@275 1@325 (pr)
Good Girl 25@260 25@260 25@260
Bad Girl 25@260 25@260 25@260
Life Fitness Leg Extension 25@260 25@260 25@260
HS Seated Calves 12@100 12@100 12@100

325 moved really great on deficit deads, prolly had another rep or two in the tank


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 17, 2022)

Friday:
Speed Bench 9x3 90+Doubled red minibands (20sec rest between sets)
Life Fitness Dual Cable Pulldown 12@140 12@150 7@170
Pec Deck 15@130 15@130 15@130
Machine Rear Delts 15@115 15@115 15@115
DB Lats 12@35 12@35 15@35
Single Arm DB Preachers 15@35 15@35 15@35
Cable Rope Pushdown 15@100 10@100 20@95
Band Pushdown 3x100 Red miniband


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 17, 2022)

Saturday:
Speed Box Squat 9x3 115+Minibands
Goodmorning 25@45
Nautilus Glute Drive 15@420 15@420 15@420
Life Fitness Leg Extension 30@260
HS Seated Calf Raise 12@100 12@100 12@100
BB Finger Curls 15@90 15@90 15@90

Hip thrust machine is starting to get pretty damn hard to add 5lb every session

Leaving for my trip tomorrow, I'll be back to the states in a bit less than a month. Planning for the worst (weighted pushups with my backpack) but hoping for at least workable gyms in whatever cities I visit


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 20, 2022)

Jetlagged af. Found a local gym, toured yesterday and I'm going today to get a short-term membership. Pleasantly surprised at all the equipment, lots of Life Fitness and some HS pieces too. Really surprised that they had a HS pullover, excited to try that one out.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 21, 2022)

No prs were set but it's great to be back in a gym. That being said the vibes aint what I'm used to from my "homebase" gym.

All weights in non-freedom units

Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
Conv Deadlift 10@60 5@80 5@100 3@120 1@140 1@150
LF Good Girl 25@152.5 25@152.5 25@152.5
LF Bad Girl 25@152.5 25@152.5 25@152.5
HS Leg Extension 12@67.5 12@67.5 12@67.5 (weight per side)
LF Lying Leg Curl 12@65 12@60 12@55
HS Seated Calves 12@45 12@45 12@45
DB Finger Curls 12@20 12@22 12@22


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 22, 2022)

Friday:

Larsen Press 10@20 10@40 7@60 6@60 5@60
DB Seal Row 8@20 15@20 7@24
HS Wide Chest 20@20 15@40 15@42.5 13@42.5
HS DY Row 15@35 13@37.5 15@37.5
DB Lats 15@14 15@16 15@16
Single Arm DB Preachers 15@12 15@14 15@14
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@17.5 15@20 15@20
Cable Rope Curls 20@17.5 20@21 20@17.5


(All weights in kg)

Left at least a rep or two in the tank on all sets of Larsens since I was benching without a rack or spotter. Also I forgot how narrow and slippery regular fixed benches at commercial gyms are.

Hammer's DY row felt amazing, wish my gym had one.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 23, 2022)

Saturday: (kg)
Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
Squat 10@20 10@40 5@60 6@80 6@80 7@80
HS Hack 10@10 15@20 8@30 15@20 (weight per side)
LF Good Girl 35@152.5 50@152.5 40@152.5
LF Bad Girl 25@152.5 50@152.5 50@152.5
LF Leg Extension 12@152.5 12@152.5 12@152.5
HS Seated Calves 15@22.5 15@22.5 15@22.5 (weight per side)
DB Finger Curls 12@20 12@22 12@22

First time using a hack squat machine in a while, the HS one didn't feel as good as the old skool Precor at my normal gym.

Weight stacks (when converted from kg to lb) go up further on these machines (about 330lb instead of 260lb) than at my gym but still aren't enough so I went for amraps again


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 25, 2022)

Monday: (kg)
Larsen 10@20 10@40 5@60 (misgroove, so hard to stay tight on commercial gym benches) 6@60 5@60
HS Machine Lat Pulldown 15@20 15@30 15@40 10@50 (weight per side)
LF Pec Deck 15@55 9@65 11@55
LF Machine Rear Delts 15@45 15@45 15@45
LF Dual Cable Row 15@40 15@47 20@47
Single Arm DB Hammer Preachers 15@12 15@12 15@12
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@17.5 20@17.5 15@17.5
Cable Rope Curls 20@17.5 20@17.5 20@17.5


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

I’ll be following alone Sol. What are the Larsens? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ll be following alone Sol. What are the Larsens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He has no legs


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> He has no legs



Just looked them up. That makes sense. Good to know that, thanks for telling me. Knowing that and seeing this work is motivating as hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ll be following alone Sol. What are the Larsens?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey nice to have ya on the thread brother. The Larsen or at least how I do em is a normal bench press but with my legs out and feet not touching the floor. Basically a variation for getting more out of less weight + taking the leg drive out of benching.

Usually theyre just part of my max effort rotation for bench variations but I've been doing them right now because the benches are super shit (narrow, too low to the ground, slippery, and impossible to get/stay tight on) at the gyms I have to use while I'm in Europe for the time being.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just looked them up. That makes sense. Good to know that, thanks for telling me. Knowing that and seeing this work is motivating as hell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PZT was joking lmao 🤣🤣


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Lmfao that idiot. I felt like shit  log is still motivating. This shit made my morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmfao that idiot. I felt like shit  log is still motivating. This shit made my morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep still cracking up here as well. Anyways thanks for the support bro


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Yep still cracking up here as well. Anyways thanks for the support bro



Haha of course man. Glad to be here and support. The logs are my favorite section of the board. It’s nice being active in here again and involved in them. They help keep me accountable and out of my comfort zone/complacent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha of course man. Glad to be here and support. The logs are my favorite section of the board. It’s nice being active in here again and involved in them. They help keep me accountable and out of my comfort zone/complacent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep same here, even though I have a pen and notebook it keeps me accountable to keep overloading and pushing further when I post my sessions on the logs. Also seeing other's logs helps a lot too. I've been following Yano's log for the past couple months and it's been great motivation keeping up with him especially as I get into conjugate


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Yep same here, even though I have a pen and notebook it keeps me accountable to keep overloading and pushing further when I post my sessions on the logs. Also seeing other's logs helps a lot too. I've been following Yano's log for the past couple months and it's been great motivation keeping up with him especially as I get into conjugate



That’s awesome, I love it. I used to keep hard copy journals but started keeping them in my notes on my phone. It’s just much easier, and easier to transfer to the logs. I hate carrying anything extra at the gym. Yeah, I’m digging Yano’s log for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2022)

Mfker still don’t have legs


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> Mfker still don’t have legs



He’s really LT Dan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> He’s really LT Dan
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or that fker with the skateboard in KIDS


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 25, 2022)

PZT said:


> Or that fker with the skateboard in KIDS


Alright y'all getting before my time here😭


----------



## PZT (Jul 25, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Alright y'all getting before my time here😭


Fkin classic


----------



## presser (Jul 25, 2022)

good stuff man keep up the great work.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 27, 2022)

presser said:


> good stuff man keep up the great work.


Thanks a lot man


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 27, 2022)

Tuesday: (kg)
Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
Conv Deadlift 10@60 10@80 3@100 7@120 7@120 10@120 (10th rep was a full out grinder rpe10)
HS Hack 15@20 14@25 15@20 (weight per side)
LF Good Girl 50@152.5 50@152.5 60@152.5
LF Bad Girl 50@152.5 50@152.5 50@152.5
LF Leg Extension 12@152.5 12@152.5 12@152.5
HS Seated Calves 12@25 12@25 12@25 (weight per side)
DB Finger Curls 12@22 12@22 12@22


----------



## Stickler (Jul 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmfao that idiot. I felt like shit  log is still motivating. This shit made my morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That no leg comment from PZT changed my thought process until I heard it was a joke. Funny as shit, but one line can change everything. 

I also had to look up a couple of those exercises.  Way to rock bro, I'm following along.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 27, 2022)

Stickler said:


> That no leg comment from PZT changed my thought process until I heard it was a joke. Funny as shit, but one line can change everything.
> 
> I also had to look up a couple of those exercises.  Way to rock bro, I'm following along.


True that lmao.

Also thanks for following along man, I don't always do conventional shit but as always if y'all see something wrong or have questions I always discuss


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Man you got in a lot of work for not having legs. Especially the leg exercises. That phantom growth lol. But seriously, good work man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 27, 2022)

Wednesday: (kg)
Larsen 10@20 10@40 5@60 6@60 7@60
HS Pullover 15@30 15@80 9@82.5 25@60
HS Wide Chest 25@30 15@40 12@40 13@40
HS DY Row 15@35 15@37.5 15@37.5
DB Lats 15@16 15@16 15@16
HS MTS Bicep 15@15 10@22.5 15@20 15@20 (weight per side)
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@17.5 19@17.5 20@17.5
Cable Rope Curls 20@21 25@20 8@24.5

HS Pullover machine was godly, I see why people rave about it.

Been watching a ton of powerlifting motivation vids on YT recently but it's nice to take a break and bodybuild for these couple weeks I'm in Europe. Might also try out park calisthenics (hey at least it's not crossfat like PZT🤣😊)  for a couple days, saw a couple huge hunks getting after it today near the hotel.


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Wednesday: (kg)
> Larsen 10@20 10@40 5@60 6@60 7@60
> HS Pullover 15@30 15@80 9@82.5 25@60
> HS Wide Chest 25@30 15@40 12@40 13@40
> ...


Hey mfker I’m training conjugate now lol


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 27, 2022)

PZT said:


> Hey mfker I’m training conjugate now lol


Shhhhh some sins can never be forgiven lmao


----------



## PZT (Jul 27, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Shhhhh some sins can never be forgiven lmao


Better keep up that neck work cause daddy’s coming home #headgamestrong


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 30, 2022)

Thursday:
BW Dips 12,6,8,7,6,6,6,8
BW Chinups 8,10,6,8,12,12,8,6,7,11,12,8
Bench Dips 25,25,25

Street lifting/calisthenics in a random park in a Balkan hood what could go wrong


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 30, 2022)

Friday:
Off. Severe DOMS in front delts, scats/lower traps, chest


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 30, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Friday:
> Off. Severe DOMS in front delts, scats/lower traps, chest


Yeah all that bodyweight stuff you did, that's a ton of volume.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 30, 2022)

Saturday: (kg)
Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
Conv Deadlift 10@60 10@80 5@100 7@120 7@120 5@120
TechnoGym Leg Press 15@130 20@130 25@130
LF Good Girl 50@152.5 50@152.5 50@152.5
LF Bad Girl 50@152.5 50@152.5 50@152.5
LF Leg Extension 12@152.5 12@152.5 12@152.5 25@125 (dropset)
Calf Raises on TechnoGym Leg Press 20@50 15@100 15@80
DB Finger Curls 12@40 12@50 12@50

Bittersweet experience at a different gym than the last couple times.

Was super excited when I saw they have an ivanko deadlift bar and ivanko training bumpers.

Bad news is that's their only full size bar (no center knurl) and theres no power rack but the 20 million ellipticals and treadmills and the smith machine totally make up for that (sarcasm).

Gym front desk lady yelled at me for "deadlifting too loud" after the first set of 7@120kg so for the final two sets I was essentially doing slo mo reps felt like deathly rdls.

Repped out the stacks on the LF leg machines as usual


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Saturday: (kg)
> Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
> Conv Deadlift 10@60 10@80 5@100 7@120 7@120 5@120
> TechnoGym Leg Press 15@130 20@130 25@130
> ...



That’s ridiculous, doing dead lifts too loud I hate all these commercial gyms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 30, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Yeah all that bodyweight stuff you did, that's a ton of volume.


Yeah I think that was probably even more than what Phoenix's trainer had him doing.

Goes without saying that on Friday I hated myself for doing a literal dozen sets of chins the day before.


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s ridiculous, doing dead lifts too loud I hate all these commercial gyms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it fucked up my whole mood

I wasn't lifting any louder than I do at any other gym, reasonably controlling the reps down too not dropping from the top

Never seen Ivanko plates in a commercial gym before (only ever seen them the few times I've trained at private/enthusiast/strength focused gyms) and definitely didn't expect to see them in europe where they're notorious for shitty freeweight areas. Thought by the weights that it'd be run by enthusiasts but nope.

Oh and also everything in the gym was kilos except the dumbbells which were Ivanko LB dumbbells


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 30, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Yeah it fucked up my whole mood
> 
> I wasn't lifting any louder than I do at any other gym, reasonably controlling the reps down too not dropping from the top
> 
> ...



Yeah that’s awesome about the Ivanko stuff. That woulda killed my mood too. And fuck lowering the weight down slowly on deadlifts. That takes so much out of your pulls. Glad you still got it in and finished up. Good shit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Jul 30, 2022)

Pic didn't upload before so here's my deadlift setup, put a fucking yoga mat for the last two sets so they would shut up about being "too loud"

What is this a gym or a library??


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 3, 2022)

Monday: Off
Felt pretty sick was either in bed or on the shittah all day


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 3, 2022)

Tuesday: (kg)
Close Grip Bench 10@20 10@40 8@60 6@60 5@60
LF Lat Pulldown 15@55 15@65 15@70 12@75
LF Pec Deck 20@45 15@55 15@55 15@55
LF Row 15@45 15@50 15@55
DB Lats (lb) 15@35 15@35 15@35
LF Bicep 15@35 15@35 15@35
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@18.75 20@18.75 20@18.75
Cable Rope Curls 20@18.75 20@18.75 20@18.75

Usually I work in evolving rep ranges but training in different shitty gyms with different machines and resistance profiles/weight stacks I've just been picking a weight that gets me to 15 reps with a couple reps left in the tank then slightly upping the weight to where the last set is almost failure


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 3, 2022)

Wednesday: (kg)
Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 50@20
Close Stance Ass-tuh-grass TechnoGym Leg Press 25@130 25@130 15@150
LF Back Extension 25@65 15@95 15@105 15@110 15@115 15@152.5
LF Good Girl 50@152.5 50@152.5 50@152.5
LF Bad Girl 50@152.5 50@152.5 50@152.5
LF Leg Extension 15@152.5 15@152.5 12@152.5
Calf Raises on TechnoGym Leg Press 15@80 15@90 15@90
DB Finger Curls (lb) 12@45 12@45 12@45


Going all these weeks without even laying eyes on a power rack has me going crazy
Missing conjugate and working up to PRs on  variations
I'll be back soon enough


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Good work in here man. Hope you get back to the power racks soon. And I laughed so fucking hard at the yoga mat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good work in here man. Hope you get back to the power racks soon. And I laughed so fucking hard at the yoga mat
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot man, that yoga mat had me dying inside in all senses of the phrase🤣😥


----------



## Yano (Aug 3, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Close Stance Ass-tuh-grass TechnoGym Leg Press


These are done on the Ketamine machine and not the Nautilus aren't they ?


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 3, 2022)

Yano said:


> These are done on the Ketamine machine and not the Nautilus aren't they ?
> View attachment 25804


Literally fuckin ROFL right now🤣


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 4, 2022)

Thursday: (all kg except db work which is lb)
No Retraction Slow Tempo DB Bench 25@30 20@45 15@50 15@50
LF Lat Pulldown 15@55 15@60 15@65 15@75
LF Pec Deck 15@55 15@57.5 15@57.5
LF Row 15@50 15@57.5 15@57.5
DB Lats 15@35 15@35 15@35
LF Bicep 15@35 11@35 15@30
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@18.75 20@18.75 25@18.75

No HS Wide Chest at this gym so I did DB work for chest to still get that converging motion

As usual all opposing work was supersetted to improve gpp
(DB Bench/Lat Pulldown, Pec Deck/Row, DB Lats/Bicep Machine/Cable Rope Pushdown)

(usually I don't superset compounds but the DBs maxed out at 50lb and were light enough that I had to do some trickery to get the most outta the weight)


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 7, 2022)

Friday thru Saturday:
On the road, nothing. Not even active recovery


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 7, 2022)

Sunday:
(kg) Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
(kg) Squat 10@60 10@70 5@80
(lb) Matrix Good Girl 15@145 15@145 15@147.5
(lb) Matrix Bad Girl 15@175 15@175 20@190
(lb) Matrix Leg Extension 15@257.5 15@257.5 15@257.5 (full stack🙄)
(kg) LF Glute 15@50 15@57.5 15@61.25
(kg) Calves on LF Leg Press 15@0 15@10 25@10 (weight per side not counting sled weight)
(kg) DB Finger Curls 25@15 (amrap)

Upping weight on neck curls when I don't have to restpause the last couple reps on the final set

Didn't warm up properly on squats, I had a couple reps left in the tank when I pulled something in my right hamstring with 80kg

These gyms are all shittier in the most random ways possible than the next, it's kinda hilarious

For starters the plates are all marked in kg and lb. But not like Iron grip plates where it's marked 25lb/11.3kg (done correctly). Nope these are marked 25lb/10kg so I have no clue what they actually weigh. There's a three fucking pound difference between 11.3kg and 10kg.

Next the Matrix machines. Get 95 treadmills instead of 100 and use that $ for some proper LF equipment for fucks sake. Matrix's better than nothing but doesn't even come close to LF or HS. Weird resistance curves and uncomfortable movement paths but at least that makes it so I don't have to go super high reps with the whole stack to get to failure.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Hammer strength equipment is my favorite. I love their shit. Is your gyms stuff all in KG’s or you in a location where that’s used over lbs? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hammer strength equipment is my favorite. I love their shit. Is your gyms stuff all in KG’s or you in a location where that’s used over lbs?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently backpacking through the balkans so I'm at wherever I can find a gym, they've all been either all kg or a weird mix or kg and lb. Not like in the states where enthusiast gyms have calibrated kg plates too, nope here the random mix of weight units it's just outta cheapness

Anything before about July 16 is all at my usual gym back in Merica where it's all lb


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Currently backpacking through the balkans


I'm just alive, you're living.

Enjoy yourself.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Currently backpacking through the balkans so I'm at wherever I can find a gym, they've all been either all kg or a weird mix or kg and lb. Not like in the states where enthusiast gyms have calibrated kg plates too, nope here the random mix of weight units it's just outta cheapness
> 
> Anything before about July 16 is all at my usual gym back in Merica where it's all lb



Enjoy it brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Enjoy it brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





eazy said:


> I'm just alive, you're living.
> 
> Enjoy yourself.


Thanks a lot both to of yall! Should be flying back home by next week


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 8, 2022)

Monday:
(kg) No Retraction DB Bench 15@15 15@20 15@22.5 15@22.5 13@22.5
(lb) Matrix Converging Lat Pulldown 15@130 15@130 15@145
(kg) HS Pec Deck 15@47 15@54 12@61 
(kg) HS Machine Rear Delts 15@54 14@54 15@47
(kg) TechnoGym Seated Chest-Supported Row 15@20 15@30 15@35 12@40 (weight per side)
(kg) DB Lats 20@15 15@15 15@15+dropset10@10
(kg) LF Machine Preacher 14@37.5 12@37.5 10@37.5+dropset30@22.5
(kg) Cable Rope Pushdown 25@17.5 15@21 15@21 15@17.5+dropset15@10.5

TechnoGym Seated Chest-Supported Row actually felt better than what I remember the HS version of the same machine. Weird

Tried to work in some dropsets today, haven't done bodybuilding intensity techniques in a while so I figured it's a good way to work closer to failure when I'm in a different gym with different equipment almost every day


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 9, 2022)

Tuesday:
(kg) Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
(kg) Goodmorning 10@20 10@30 10@35 10@40 10@50 (pretty sure thats a rep pr after converting to lb)
(lb) Matrix Good Girl 15@145 15@147.5 15@152.5
(lb) Matrix Bad Girl 15@190 15@192.5 25@197.5
(lb) Matrix Leg Extension 15@257.5 15@257.5 15@257.5 (full stack with 60sec rest between sets)
(kg) LF Glute 15@65 15@65 15@67.5

Thousands of miles away and in a whole different stage of my life but I still feel the routine I miss from home. Neck work then goodmornings then having to do weird intensity techniques to keep progressing after maxing the stack on leg extension


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 10, 2022)

Wednesday:
(kg) No Retraction DB Bench 25@10 15@15 15@22.5 16@22.5 10@22.5
(kg) LF Seated Dual Cable Row 20@16.5 15@28.5 15@28.5 16@28.5 (weight per side)
(kg) DB OHP on Military Bench 15@10 12@15 12@17.5 12@17.5 12@17.5
(kg) TechnoGym Incline 15@5 15@10 10@20 10@20 12@20 (weight per side)
(kg) TechnoGym Seated Chest-Supported Row 20@40 14@45 10@46.25 (weight per side)
(kg) DB Lats 15@15 15@15 15@15
(kg) LF Machine Preacher 20@37.5 10@45 8@41.25 25@30
(kg) Cable Rope Pushdown 15@25 20@17.5 20@17.5 20@17.5

TechnoGym Incline chest was at a way higher incline than the HS version, was pretty much a shoulder press


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 11, 2022)

Thursday:
(kg) Plate Neck Curl 25@20 25@20 25@20 25@20
(kg) Conv Deadlift 10@60 5@100 10@120 4@140 1@150
(lb) Matrix Good Girl 25@147.5 25@147.5 20@152.5
(lb) Matrix Bad Girl 15@205 20@207.5 20@220
(lb) Matrix Leg Extension 15@257.5 15@257.5 17@257.5
(kg) DB Bulgarian SS 10@15 8@20 15@20 (weight per hand)
(lb) Calves on Matrix Leg Press 25@70 25@100 25@130
(kg) DB Finger Curls 8@25 21@17.5 15@17.5

Worked up to a 150kg (=330lb) single on conventional deads, might have had another rep in the tank. Only 15lb under my previous pr of 345lb back home, and today's was in a random gym with a pool noodle bar and not having had creatine since I left for europe. Pretty damn proud

Tonight's postworkout dinner. Albanians know how to fucking cook, broiled spicy chicken breast and french fries, this was my second serving


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 15, 2022)

Friday:
(kg) No Retraction DB Bench 25@10 15@15 15@22.5 15@22.5 15@22.5
(kg) LF Seated Dual Cable Row 15@16.5 14@33.5 10@33.5 9@33.5 (weight per side)
(kg) DB OHP on Military Bench 15@17.5 13@17.5 11@17.5
(lb) Matrix Converging Chest 15@100 15@115 15@115
(kg) TechnoGym Seated Chest-Supported Row 20@40 12@45 14@45 (weight per side)
(kg) DB Lats 15@15 15@15 15@15
(kg) LF Machine Preacher 15@41.25 13@41.25 9@41.25 30@30
(kg) Cable Dual Rope Pushdown 15@17.5 13@17.5 11@17.5 (John Meadows style)

In other news, made finally back home to the states this past weekend


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 15, 2022)

What is a no retraction db bench


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> What is a no retraction db bench


Benching with dumbbells but without retracting my shoulder blades, just laying flat on the bench so there's very little arch


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 15, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Benching with dumbbells but without retracting my shoulder blades, just laying flat on the bench so there's very little arch


Did someone tell you to do this?


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Did someone tell you to do this?


Nah but I gave up on staying tight on the narrow and slippery shitty benches in eastern europe

Back in merica though where I have access to a gym with proper equipment


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 16, 2022)

Monday:
Swiss Bar Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@155
Seal Row 7@135 4@135 4@135
HS Decline 25@25
HS Wide Chest 25@45 15@70 15@90 15@90
LF Dual Rope Pulldown 15@120 15@130 15@130
Seated DB OHP 15@30 15@35 15@37.5
Cross Body Hammer Curls 15@20 12@25
Cable Rope Pushdown 15@95 13@95

Strength and work capacity is nowhere near where it was a month ago but I still haven't regressed as much as I thought I would on a whole different continent. Great to be back home though

Tried out the HS Decline press and it felt better than the regular HS chest and HS incline but it just didn't feel as good as the converging movement on the wide chest


----------



## Stickler (Aug 16, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Monday:
> Swiss Bar Bench 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@155
> Seal Row 7@135 4@135 4@135
> HS Decline 25@25
> ...


I can't imagine changing gym like that all the time. My OCD would be out of control. Lol


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 16, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I can't imagine changing gym like that all the time. My OCD would be out of control. Lol


Yeah it was fucking horrendous trying to mentally stay locked in training in so many different environments


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 17, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@45 27@45 29@45 30@45
Sitting Harness Neck Extension 25@25 25@50 8@70 (pr) 15@60 (pr) 15@60
Zercher Squat 10@45 10@95 3@135 1@165 1@185 1@195 1@210 (pr)
Speed Deads 8x2 175 + Doubled red minibands
Nautilus Glute Drive 15@375 + rest pause amrap 17@375
LF Leg Extension 17@260 + rest pause amrap 10@260
HS Seated Calves 12@50 8@50 (weight per side)
BB Finger Curls 15@100 12@100 (pr I think)


Really good session today

Dropped the weight on neck extensions to up the weight a bit, not trying to go too low reps for obvious reasons
Hit a 5lb pr on zercher squats for a smooth 210 with almost ass to grass depth
Speed deads were done with 20sec rest between sets

Had to rush to finish before gym closing so I only got to do 2 sets of each accessory

Switching to the 8pm-4am shift at work so I'll be seeking out a 24hour gym where I can go right after work since that's my routine. Still gonna keep going to the usual gym on days I'm not working


Haven't done this ever but here's today's eating, woke up at 173lb (lost a lot of weight hiking/walking for hours a day on my trip): 3804cal

1/2 leftover philly cheesesteak
1.5 cup white rice
150g ground beef

30 pieces takis
4 oz greek yogurt

1.5x portion size lomo saltado
200ml aji sauce

3 pieces sour patch watermelon
16oz pasteurized liquid egg whites


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 18, 2022)

Wednesday:

Couldn't make it in before close today for the bodybuilding/pump upper day, hit some amrap pullups till i got to 50 total reps then same thing with 250 pushups

175lb morning weight, 3967cal, eating:

10 oz greek yogurt
belvita

2 spicy chick fil a sandwich
large fries
1.5 packets ranch sauce

small ceaser salad very little dressing
1 cup kraft mac n cheese
4 pieces leftover shrimp
14.5oz grilled seasoned ribeye

(edit: ribeye was 14.5oz raw, not after cooking)


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 19, 2022)

Thusday:
Comp style Bench 10@20kg 10@50kg 3@60kg 3@70kg 2@80kg 3@70kg
Seal Row 15@45 15@95 12@105 8@115 5@135
DynaBody Power Press 15@0 15@25 15@35 12@37.5 (weight per side)
LF Dual Cable Row 25@50 12@57.5 10@65 (weight per handle/cable)
Flex Fitness Incline Pec Deck 25@50 25@80 20@120 9@140
Seated DB OHP on Military Bench 25@25 20@35 12@40 (weight per side)
HS MTS Bicep Machine 12@45 10@45 13@40 34@30
Cable Rope Pushdown 25@70 15@85 12@85 20@80
Arsenal Lateral Raise Machine 11@40 10@40 8@40 8@40 (super rom bringing arms above parallel to max point of machine, forced reps to parallel/regular rom after last set)

New gym for weekdays. First time ever lifting on a powerlifting combo rack and with calibrated competition kilo plates. Tried out some super cool bodybuilding machines there too.

Not gonna keep posting eating logs on here since they're kinda redundant but I have my history saved in myfitnesspal anyways


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 20, 2022)

Friday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@25 25@45 25@45 25@45 27@45
Conv Deadlift 10@55kg 5@75kg 5@95kg 3@115kg 1@125kg 1@137.5kg 1@155kg
Cybex Good Girl 15@18 15@19 15@19
Cybex Bad Girl 15@12 15@13 15@14
Flex Fitness Leg Extension 15@100 10@150 8@200
Reverse Hyper 15@50 15@50 20@50 35@50
Precor Seated Calves 15@25 15@35 22@35
DB Finger Curls 13@45

First time deadlifting on competition equipment and I'm within less than 4lb of my previous pr on typical gym bumper plates

The Cybex machine weight stacks were numbered for each pin position but didn't have the associated weight


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Nice work man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Nice work man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot


----------



## Yano (Aug 20, 2022)

Fucking right on man !! You are consistent as a well made watch keep after it


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fucking right on man !! You are consistent as a well made watch keep after it


Thanks man! We keep on truckin'


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 21, 2022)

Saturday:
Speed Bench Straight Weight no bands 9x3 45kg (first 3 comp grip second 3 wide grip last 3 max legal grip)
LF Dual Cable Row 20@35 15@42.5 12@57.5 10@57.5 9@57.5 (weight per side)
Flex Fitness Incline Fly 20@100 15@130 11@130
LF Machine Rear Delts 15@105 17@105 15@105
Mag Grip Pulldown on Cybex Lat Pulldown 12@11 15@11 16@11
Military Bench DB OHP 15@35 11@40 6@40 12@45 (no idea what happened on the 3rd set)
HS Preacher Bicep Machine 25@25 12@45 12@55 25@57.5
Cable Tricep Strap Pushdown 20@70 15@85 14@85 15@85
Arsenal Lateral Raise Machine 15@40 12@40 13@40 11@40

DE work on bench moved super smooth, still working on exploding the bar up


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 24, 2022)

Monday:
Larsen Press 10@20kg 10@45kg 4@55kg 2@65kg 1@75kg (pr) 4@65kg 4@65kg
Swiss Bar Seal Row 10@95 12@105 10@115 8@115
HS MTS Decline Chest 15@50 9@60 13@50 (weight per side)
Mag Grip Pulldown 12@165 12@180 11@180
Military Bench DB OHP 11@45 9@45 15@40
HS Preacher Bicep Machine 7@70 11@60 8@60 9@55
Flex Fitness Seated Overhead Tricep Extension 25@60 15@80 12@80 14@70
Arsenal Lateral Raise Machine 15@40 12@40 11@40 8@40


Doing all my bench variation work on competition kilo equipment

HS Decline at this gym is totally different than my other gym, the one here has the same super nice converging motion as the HS Wide Chest at my other gym


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 24, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 25@45 37@45
Standing Harness Neck Extension on cable machine 15@130 20@150 12@200 (maxed out the cable stack)
Squat 10@20kg 5@55kg 5@65kg 2@75kg 1@95kg 1@100kg 1@105kg (competition equipment pr)
Speed Deadlifts vs red minibands 8x2 77.5kg (all sets moved super fast)
Nautilus Glute Drive 10@285 15@375 15@375
Precor Leg Extension 15@260 25@260 27@260 (full stack)
Reverse Hyper 25@90 25@90 25@90
Precor Seated Calves 15@45 16@45 14@45
DB Finger Curls 15@40 15@40 15@40


----------



## solitude914 (Aug 25, 2022)

Wednesday:
Flex Fitness Leverage Chest 25@50 15@90 15@110 12@120
HS Seated Row 25@25 15@45 15@70 15@95 11@95 13@95 (weight per side)
DB Flys 10@35 20@30 21@30 (last set was failiure)
HS Pullover 15@140 15@140 14@140
Military Bench DB OHP 15@30 10@40 12@40
Old Skool Cable Bicep Machine 20@5 15@6 11@6 14@5
Cable Rope Pushdown 20@60 20@60 18@60 15@60
Arsenal Lateral Raise Machine 15@40 15@40 15@40 12@40


Super big fan of this bicep machine, just wish it had weight markings instead of numbers


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

solitude914 said:


> Wednesday:
> Flex Fitness Leverage Chest 25@50 15@90 15@110 12@120
> HS Seated Row 25@25 15@45 15@70 15@95 11@95 13@95 (weight per side)
> DB Flys 10@35 20@30 21@30 (last set was failiure)
> ...



I love those dude. I haven’t seen one in a long time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solitude914 (Sep 2, 2022)

Been super busy with work the past week, still trained a bit though. Gonna take the time to transcribe the pen and paper notes to here sometime this weekend. Happy labor day to yall in advance


----------



## solitude914 (Sep 6, 2022)

So there's 9 days of journals to type up. Too much for my lazy ass. So I'll post today's & get back on track

Cambered Bar Bench 15@45 10@95 3@135 1@165 (20lb pr)
HS Wide Chest 20@45 20@90 15@95 17@95
LF Dual Cable Row 12@140 10@140 15@130
Seated DB OHP 12@40 12@40 12@40
DB Hammers 10@30 12@27.5 15@27.5 7@35
Cable Rope Pushdown 18@95 14@95 15@70 (dropset) 10@70 (rest pause)

Gym closed early today and I came late, if I had the time I woulda thrown in another back movement plus making the tricep work into straight sets instead of saving time with high intensity techniques


----------



## solitude914 (Sep 8, 2022)

Tuesday:
Plate Neck Curl 30@45 25@45 30@45 52@45
Lowbar Squat 10@20kg 10@55kg 2@75kg 1@95kg 1@102.5kg (pr) 1@107.5kg (pr)
Stiff Leg DL 10@65kg 5@77.5kg 5@112.5kg 5@112.5kg 5@112.5kg 5@112.5kg 5@112.5kg
LF Leg Extension 15@225 15@240 14@260 (full stack)
Reverse Hyper 25@270 25@270 25@270 25@360
Precor Seated Calves 10@55 13@55 19@55
Reverse Sled Drags 40yd@145 40yd@145 40yd@145 40yd@145 40yd@145 40yd@145 (not including weight of empty sled)


----------



## solitude914 (Sep 9, 2022)

Wednesday:
Flex Fitness Leverage Chest 15@90 20@110 16@110 15@110 (weight per side)
HS Seated Row 10@45 12@95 10@95 11@95 (weight per side)
LF Pec Deck 15@110 13@130 10@130
HS Pullover 15@140 15@150 13@150
Military Bench DB OHP 15@30 15@40 15@40 15@40
Old Skool Bicep Machine 14@7 13@7 15@7 13@7
Cable Tricep Strap Pushdown 20@70 20@70 15@70 16@70
Arsenal Lateral Raise Machine 15@50 15@50 15@50 15@50


----------

